# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Ben Mitchell

## leanne27

is it just me but when i first saw pictures of ben mitchell i nearly died laughing! phill mitchell- the toughest man on the square has a son so weedy looking, i know he's just lost his mum, but its kind of hillarious that Ben looks sooooo unlike phill and is so wet looking, he looks more like Ian's son anyday, anyone agree? i thought ben would be into football and a chip off the old block as phil is concerned

----------


## Cornishbabe

Yeh. He looks more like harry potter than phil mitchels son.

----------


## x Amby x

yeah i totally agree. He does look like Harry Potter, and the Milky bar kid!

----------


## feelingyellow

I can imagine him working in the Chip Shop with his apron and fishhat alongside Ian!   :Rotfl:  It's good that there alike though I suppose, as they can get through their grief together  :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

he certainly looks different on the eastenders web-page!!

----------


## Daisyduck

> is it just me but when i first saw pictures of ben mitchell i nearly died laughing! phill mitchell- the toughest man on the square has a son so weedy looking, i know he's just lost his mum, but its kind of hillarious that Ben looks sooooo unlike phill and is so wet looking, he looks more like Ian's son anyday, anyone agree? i thought ben would be into football and a chip off the old block as phil is concerned


 You are so right ben should look a hard boy ,ready to beat all the kids up for there dinner money. Not look like the milky bar kid/ mr pueny.  :Rotfl:

----------


## willow

i really thought he would be a bit beefyer than he is, but i too can see him in the cgippy with ian!!!

----------


## hazey

> You are so right ben should look a hard boy ,ready to beat all the kids up for there dinner money. Not look like the milky bar kid/ mr pueny.


 definately the milky bar kid,do EE producers forget that we have seen pictures of Ben,and he doesn't look anything like the boy, they have been showing us for years.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

I agree, the older that kid gets the more he looks like Ian and not Phil.

----------


## Daisyduck

> i really thought he would be a bit beefyer than he is, but i too can see him in the cgippy with ian!!!


 Oh how right you are ben cooking fish and chips then pulling pints for peggy. poor boy what a life.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Daisyduck

> definately the milky bar kid,do EE producers forget that we have seen pictures of Ben,and he doesn't look anything like the boy, they have been showing us for years.


 NO be looks more like Arthers kid   :Rotfl:

----------


## leanne27

LOL yeah i agree the boy on the website (under characters) is a different actor! but looks much more suitable for the role of Ben

----------


## Chris_2k11

He looks like a little alien on the EastEnders website  :Ponder:

----------


## megan999

It's a really stupid mistake to put the wrong photo up on the official website. Yes, I agree with others that the boy on the website looks more suitable for the role. Maybe he was first choice and Harry Potter lookalike was second choice but got the role in the end

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> He looks like a little alien on the EastEnders website


I thought he looked like the Milkybar kid when he had his glasses on.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i know it seems weird phil having a nerdy son like ben but once phil is back and ben is around him more it wont take long until hes beating kids up at school

----------


## littlemo

> i know it seems weird phil having a nerdy son like ben but once phil is back and ben is around him more it wont take long until hes beating kids up at school


I think somebody like Phil would be picked on at school. He may have started off like Ben, but because of his upbringing he changed. Then of course he had Grant to back him up when things got tough. Phil isn't secure in himself, he's like a scared little kid.

----------


## feelingyellow

Hmm, do you think Ben would like to be a mechanic when he's older? He looked quite interested in cars yesterday and Phil's a mechanic...

----------


## Tannie

That might be where Ben took his intrest of Cars from Phil! I wonder who's going to hold custody of him through because there's phil and Peggy and then there's Ian and Jane?

----------


## littlemo

> That might be where Ben took his intrest of Cars from Phil! I wonder who's going to hold custody of him through because there's phil and Peggy and then there's Ian and Jane?


If they went to court I think Phil would get him, but clearly Gavin's family know Ian and would automatically think he should be there for Ben, which is why he's there now. Although maybe when the alcoholism comes up Ian might stand a better chance.

----------


## megan999

Was Gavin Ben's Dad? I've just been on the EE website to look at the Mitchell family tree but couldn't see him.

----------


## littlemo

> Was Gavin Ben's Dad? I've just been on the EE website to look at the Mitchell family tree but couldn't see him.


I take it you've only recently started watching it. Phil Mitchell is Ben's dad. That's the reason why Peggy is over the Beales all the time wanting to know what's happening. Kathy was married to Phil for quite a few years before she moved to South Africa. They had problems because Phil was an alcoholic.

Kathy remarried Gavin (who she met in Africa). He wanted to adopt Ben but I don't think Phil allowed him to. Anyway now they are both dead Phil is the one likely to get custody, although if it came to the attention that Phil was still drinking, they may look more favourably on Ian.

----------


## megan999

> I take it you've only recently started watching it. 
> 
> Kathy remarried Gavin (who she met in Africa).


I only seriously started watching EE when Janine was in it two-timing Barry with Paul.

Yeah, thanks for clearing that up!  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Ah you only started watching in 2003.  That's when EE started going downhill, though the Barry/Paul/Janine stuff was good - except after Barry died when it all went pearshaped like the rest of the show.  :Mad: 

Anyways, FYI the links between Ben and Phil stem from the mid-90s.

----------


## Em

> That might be where Ben took his intrest of Cars from Phil! I wonder who's going to hold custody of him through because there's phil and Peggy and then there's Ian and Jane?


I think it will probably be given to Phil, he's been on the wagon for a while hasnt he?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

He doesnt look like the toughest lad i admit but he is so cute and really sweet and loveable and im glad we have another Mitchell who is not a thug/hard man that so many people assume a Mitchell will be

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah just give it time phil will rub off on him im sure

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I hope they dont it wouldnt be like Ben at all

----------


## Florijo

You have got to remember that Ben was more or less brought up by Kathy and his stepdad, not Phil, so it is hardly unresonable to find that Ben does not act like Phil. I agree about the fact that he looks nothing like Phil but then my brother looks nothing like my dad. My mum, dad and me have brown/light brown hair, yet my brother has ginger hair (very much like Bradley's hair) so kids don't always look like their parents, especially when they are young, which Ben is.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Aww bless him lol, he's well sweet!! He's a great addition to EastEnders!! + As most of you said he will be great behind the chippy with Ian but then again we did see him working in the Arches!!

----------


## x Amby x

i think he should end up with Phil, after all Phil is Ben's father! I can see him working at the Arches when hes older! Also Ben does have an interest in cars!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Doesnt Phil start drinking again surely this is going to make the courts side with Ian, which i really hope they do.

----------


## crazygirl

i dont know who ben should be with really he would be in good hands with either ian or phil

----------


## Siobhan

> i dont know who ben should be with really he would be in good hands with either ian or phil


I don't think he would be in good hands with Phil if he hits the bottle again. I would prefer he stays with ian who has other children to interact with ben

----------


## Em

I think it would be good for Phil to look after his son - give him some responsiility. Not if hes drinking though!

Ian woudl definately use that against him.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I don't think he would be in good hands with Phil if he hits the bottle again. I would prefer he stays with ian who has other children to interact with ben


Absolutely agree and Peter and Lucy seem to get on with him from what i have seen of them.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i am not fond of ian he is a bore always complaining about something i would like ben to go to phil another mitchell to reek riot on the square in a few years, lets face it phil and grant cant do it forever.
i can see it now courtney and ben teaming up

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> i am not fond of ian he is a bore always complaining about something i would like ben to go to phil another mitchell to reek riot on the square in a few years, lets face it phil and grant cant do it forever.
> i can see it now courtney and ben teaming up


I deffinately do not want Ben to turn into the typical Mitchell he is fine how he is even if he does look a bit geeky looking

When does Courtney come into it do i assume its with Grant tonight or will it be after the whole showdown with Johnny??

----------


## alkalinetrio

grant apprently stops phil from hitting the bottle i hope the kid gos to phil be good to see him with hes child and the way he is! dont think phil would try turn him into a typical mitchell

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think courtney will prob come into it with grants wife

----------


## alkalinetrio

she comes into it next week i read nothing about hes wife yet tho

----------


## *-Rooney-*

why dont you think phil would turn him into a typical mitchell he tried to with jamie

----------


## Siobhan

> grant apprently stops phil from hitting the bottle i hope the kid gos to phil be good to see him with hes child and the way he is! dont think phil would try turn him into a typical mitchell


I think he will and will be disappoint with him that there is more beale than mitchell in the child.. so far with ben we has seen him father and mother come out in him. He likes motors but he also does the whole catering thing well too

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I think he will and will be disappoint with him that there is more beale than mitchell in the child.. so far with ben we has seen him father and mother come out in him. He likes motors but he also does the whole catering thing well too


The way Ben is now makes him a really lovable charcter. I dont think the kid should turn out like Phil or Ian to tell you the truth because Ian is far to whimpy and often annoying (my opinion has chnged of Ian recently though but i still wouldnt want Ben to be too much like him) and Phil is a bully, look how he treated Jamie, i would hate to see him do the same to Ben and i would hate to see Ben like that

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

All the bits with Ben was just great!! He's a fantastic character and understands soo much!! He's great!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> is it just me but when i first saw pictures of ben mitchell i nearly died laughing! phill mitchell- the toughest man on the square has a son so weedy looking, i know he's just lost his mum, but its kind of hillarious that Ben looks sooooo unlike phill and is so wet looking, he looks more like Ian's son anyday, anyone agree? i thought ben would be into football and a chip off the old block as phil is concerned


lol yeah but i think he is so cute though

----------


## Abbie

I love ben , i think he so cute and he is so quiet and i loved it when he was a t peggys birthday party

----------


## starla

i think that ben is so sweet looking , i love him so much and i hope that he is in eastenders forever, i do think that he looks a bit too sweet to be phil mitchells son but then i think that it will suit him to have a good son and polite one.

----------


## leanne27

yeah my opinion has grown on him too he's a great little actor and it would be a bit too predicatable if Ben was just like phill- for eg) a real hard, cheeky, troublesome kid it wouldn't be convincing

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Totally agree Charlie is a fab little actor and plays Ben really well

----------


## soapyclean

Ian doesn't deserve Ben, as he's using him as a pawn to get at Phil for all the abuse he's given Ian. 

Not Phil if he goes on the bottle, Peggy and Jane should team up and look after Ben at least he'd be brought up by Kathy. They'd have more respect for Ben and how he needs to be looked after, not how much he can be used to get back at someone else.

----------


## Kim

> Peggy and Jane should team up and look after Ben at least he'd be brought up by Kathy.


How would he be brought up by Kathy. Kathy would want Ian to look after Ben, I suppose she never thought that Ian wouldn't use him the way he is.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I was thinking the other day but forgot to mention it is the cafe still called Kathy's if it is isnt it a bit unrealistic Ben hasnt mentioned it or noticed it or something

----------


## di marco

> I was thinking the other day but forgot to mention it is the cafe still called Kathy's if it is isnt it a bit unrealistic Ben hasnt mentioned it or noticed it or something


yeh i think it is, i think i noticed it said that the other day

----------


## *-Rooney-*

remember when jamie joined everyone thought he was to nice to be a mitchell well now hes gone we have another sweet mitchell well apart from billy.
jamie ended up turning his back on phil with the lisa and lou situation

----------


## *-Rooney-*

its def still called kathys because i remember just the day after ian found out kathy died he stood in front of the cafe and stared at the sign

----------


## Kim

Yeah, it is very unrealistic. I mean he got a little upset by a tiny photo of Kathy on Ian's fridge and has been in the cafe umpteen times and hasn't shown a reaction to or talked about the fact that the cafe used to belong to his mum or is named after her.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

isnt it a little unrealistic that its still called kathys, doesnt that show some co-dependency issues on ians part, makes him seem like a mummys boy, its been years since she was in the show let alone since she ran the place???

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Yeah, it is very unrealistic. I mean he got a little upset by a tiny photo of Kathy on Ian's fridge and has been in the cafe umpteen times and hasn't shown a reaction to or talked about the fact that the cafe used to belong to his mum or is named after her.


I totally agree he has been in there loads i cant believe they havent made im realise yet its not as if his to young or anything so they cant use that as an excuse he might be a bit deaf but his not blind or stupid either

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ian has been so pety over ben i mean how would he feel if the tables were turned, he wouldnt be chuffed if someone started talking the truth about cindy in front of peter and lucy would he, even though shes dead it could still upset the kids if they knew. or how about if someone let slip that he told mel lucy had cancer just to get her to marry him, everyone has their flaws even ian

----------


## soapyclean

HEHE I just re-read what i put, it was meant to say how kathy would want him to be brought up. 

She'd want Phil to have contact with Ben, and Ian to stop playing silly games with Ben's emotions. There was no need for him to tell Ben about what Phil had done, if someone had told his kids what he was like he'd get all upset.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> HEHE I just re-read what i put, it was meant to say how kathy would want him to be brought up. 
> 
> She'd want Phil to have contact with Ben, and Ian to stop playing silly games with Ben's emotions. There was no need for him to tell Ben about what Phil had done, if someone had told his kids what he was like he'd get all upset.


Did i miss something?? What did Ian tell Ben??

----------


## soapyclean

Ian told Phil he could flush his head down the toilet and his bully antics, and then said to Ben "This is what your dad's really like."

How childish can he get?? Ben needs love and reassurance instead he's being used as a pawn by one up man ship, both guys can go play in the arches and the last one standing still doesn't get Ben.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I didnt hear that but now i know that was said i guess i think it would be good for someone who really cares about Ben to look after him and i know it sounds silly because they are not related but Minty seems like a really good candidate

----------


## soapyclean

Minty, Jane and Peggy could raise him with their hands tied, he'd turn out so well rounded and happy. Minty and Ben had such a rapport with each other, that would be such a good story line  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

They clearly get on and their scene the other night was perfect and Ben already has said Minty would be a great dad so i think this would be perfect if Phil and Ian are just going to fight this out and use Ben as a competition

----------


## soapyclean

Yeah that would be good, Jane and Peggy leave the guys to play games and help Minty when he can't take Ben into work  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Yeh deffinatly i mean i know this is far fetched but its an idea which is far better than Ian and Phil using Ben to work out who is better

----------


## soapyclean

This is EE and they wont go the right way of putting whats best for Ben first, it will deal more with Ian and Phil being two year olds.

----------


## leanne27

awww that would be really good storyline but i honestly dont think Jane would want to care for Ben she's only doing it now because she thinks its the right thing to do, peggy and Minty will actually WANT to care for him, its more a sense of duty with jane i think.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> awww that would be really good storyline but i honestly dont think Jane would want to care for Ben she's only doing it now because she thinks its the right thing to do, peggy and Minty will actually WANT to care for him, its more a sense of duty with jane i think.


I would love for Minty to be involved if Ian and Phil cant be mature about it

----------


## soapyclean

About time they gave Minty a good storyline and this would suit him, after giving Phil a good telling off. Looking after Ben when he ran away from Ian and Jane, that should have given Ian something to think about.

Instead he told Ben off, seeing him with Minty should've eased his mind, neither him nor Phil should have Ben.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> About time they gave Minty a good storyline and this would suit him, after giving Phil a good telling off. Looking after Ben when he ran away from Ian and Jane, that should have given Ian something to think about.
> 
> Instead he told Ben off, seeing him with Minty should've eased his mind, neither him nor Phil should have Ben.


I absolutely agree Minty should have Ben he would be really good with him Ben needs stability right now not two people fighting over him

----------


## soapyclean

Phil would see him when Ben visits Minty at work, then Ian when Minty takes him to the cafe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Phil would see him when Ben visits Minty at work, then Ian when Minty takes him to the cafe


I think Minty should take a stand and say they cant see him until they sort themselves out and be mature

----------


## soapyclean

I can just see that, have Peggy and Jane come round the corner and hear it and clap Minty for his stand  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Yeh it seems Minty is the only one with enough guts to say it. Me and you could write our own Eastenders story  :Lol:

----------


## soapyclean

Me, you and a few others on here could've had some really high ratings for EE, instead of the Ruby and her dad would've been alot better. Andy wouldn't have been as namby pamby as he was, talk about a wannabe  :Big Grin: 

Oh Minty and Ben, with Peggy and Jane helping sounds brilliant  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

We should write our own Eastenders script 

Im so up for this storyline now with Ben and Mity

----------


## soapyclean

Is there a place we can write it up and send it in to them?? anyone else up for writing a Ben/Minty storyline  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I dont suppose so but we could do one for on here and it doesnt just have to be Ben and Minty we can go to the extremes and re-write Eastenders how we want it to be

----------


## soapyclean

Oh yeah that would be a great idea, wouldn't have a few of the current characters hehe

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

We should so do this do we want more people involved or just us

----------


## soapyclean

I think the more the merrier, as long as they don't get too silly with the characters

----------


## Tannie

Ben is a really good charchter i think he is adorable but in a brotherly way through.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I think the more the merrier, as long as they don't get too silly with the characters


Yeh i agree so how we going about letting people know we want help

----------


## soapyclean

Get admin to put a sticky some where in this thread? hehe

----------


## JustJodi

> is it just me but when i first saw pictures of ben mitchell i nearly died laughing! phill mitchell- the toughest man on the square has a son so weedy looking, i know he's just lost his mum, but its kind of hillarious that Ben looks sooooo unlike phill and is so wet looking, he looks more like Ian's son anyday, anyone agree? i thought ben would be into football and a chip off the old block as phil is concerned


*You guys got to remember Phil has not been around Ben, so he did not have much of a say of how he was raised.. I like the contrast between Phil and Ben.. makes viewing more interesting,,   They did find one common ground,, CARS  *

----------


## soapyclean

Thanks to Ian and Jane arguing he ran off to the arches, then Jane took him back around to Phil so they could build up a bond. Until Ian came back on the scene.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Get admin to put a sticky some where in this thread? hehe


Yeh or we can start a topic in the scripts section for some help

----------


## JustJodi

*I honestly see a bond happening between Ben and Phil if Ian will just back off.. Peggy should at least get to be the Gramma , it isn't as if Ben doesn't have family besides Ian ( who is just his half bro ) Jane is a great character in all this, she has always been good with the twins and Bobby.. Ian is obviously the muppet he always will be, dredging up stuff that Phil used to do to him ( i.e. putting his head in the bog) was another example of how immature Ian can be...Ben seems to be a level headed little boy and Ian being an OVERPROTECTIVE twit  is not going to help matters !!! Ian ticks me off every time....*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> *I honestly see a bond happening between Ben and Phil if Ian will just back off.. Peggy should at least get to be the Gramma , it isn't as if Ben doesn't have family besides Ian ( who is just his half bro ) Jane is a great character in all this, she has always been good with the twins and Bobby.. Ian is obviously the muppet he always will be, dredging up stuff that Phil used to do to him ( i.e. putting his head in the bog) was another example of how immature Ian can be...Ben seems to be a level headed little boy and Ian being an OVERPROTECTIVE twit  is not going to help matters !!! Ian ticks me off every time....*


I agree he needs stability and while i know its not going to happen i do think a story line involving Minty looking after him would be really good and i think we would see a change in Minty aswell

----------


## JustJodi

> I agree he needs stability and while i know its not going to happen i do think a story line involving Minty looking after him would be really good and i think we would see a change in Minty aswell


 
*Minty was awesome,, I loved that scene at the cafe with him and Ben .We saw a different side of Minty..Phil is going to loose a very good MATE if he doesn't becareful. I just wish Ian would CHILL out a bit. Ben is supposed to have a "hearing loss"..to what degree ?? He seems to hear quite a bit ( usually the bad stuff  )*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> *Minty was awesome,, I loved that scene at the cafe with him and Ben .We saw a different side of Minty..Phil is going to loose a very good MATE if he doesn't becareful. I just wish Ian would CHILL out a bit. Ben is supposed to have a "hearing loss"..to what degree ?? He seems to hear quite a bit ( usually the bad stuff  )*


Yeh Minty was fab he would be brillian as a carer for Ben at least until Ian and Phil grow up and sort their problem out and take responsibility for Ben and if need be work together instead of against eachother

----------


## JustJodi

> Get admin to put a sticky some where in this thread? hehe


 
*sent pm  to mod to change this to a sticky*

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeh Minty was fab he would be brillian as a carer for Ben at least until Ian and Phil grow up and sort their problem out and take responsibility for Ben and if need be work together instead of against eachother


 
*Problem with Ian and Phil  neither of them know when to back down and act like a grown up .*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Minty has the guts to tell them straight though he could do that

----------


## soapyclean

We've seen Minty stand up to Phil once, can he do it again and can he stand up to Ian as well. Give them both a good mouthful in the Vic out of Ben's way, he would never put Ben in that situation  :Big Grin: 

Ian and Phil grown up WHEN?????? ROFLMAO

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Minty can so stand up to them idiots...im so loving the idea of Ben and Minty

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the idea of ben and minty is never going to happen its just not right there are no rights to even make this storyline possibe

----------


## soapyclean

Shaza, we were just saying it would make for a good storyline. Why do people have to shoot down others wishes???

Better than the Phil turn into an alcoholic, Ian be a pratt storylines. At least Minty and Ben have some rapport with each other, Ben doesn't feel he's there for someone else's play thing.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Shaza, we were just saying it would make for a good storyline. Why do people have to shoot down others wishes???
> 
> Better than the Phil turn into an alcoholic, Ian be a pratt storylines. At least Minty and Ben have some rapport with each other, Ben doesn't feel he's there for someone else's play thing.


Well said, we was only talking about what would be good to see we know it wont happen but we can talk about what we would like to see cant we.

----------


## soapyclean

I'd also like to see Jane and Peggy lock Phil and Ian in the lounge of the pub, after removing anything that can be used as a weapon  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> I'd also like to see Jane and Peggy lock Phil and Ian in the lounge of the pub, after removing anything that can be used as a weapon


*And make sure there is no LOO any where near by so Phil can stick Muppet's head in the bog*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> *And make sure there is no LOO any where near by so Phil can stick Muppet's head in the bog*


Totally agree its getting too boring now and predictable that when they see eachother thats what will happen

----------


## soapyclean

Thats why I suggested the lounge in the pub, Peggy can lock the door on them while her and Jane go down stairs and put the music on loud  :Rotfl:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Thats why I suggested the lounge in the pub, Peggy can lock the door on them while her and Jane go down stairs and put the music on loud


While Minty is looking after Ben of course

----------


## soapyclean

And Ians kids, that way Jane and Peggy don't have to worry about them  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Yeah totally agree i think the twins are great they have been so nice with Ben i would lol to see them stay close to him

----------


## stacyefc

i think ben is so cute and a lovely kid but i hope he lives with phil and not ian

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> i think ben is so cute and a lovely kid


Totally with you on that one he is fab by far one of the best characters at the moment

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Cute, but not great in today episode, when he and Courney were shouting at each other. They were both naff. *Runs from Vicky*

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Cute, but not great in today episode, when he and Courney were shouting at each other. They were both naff. *Runs from Vicky*


*Chases Dawn with a baseball bat*   :EEK!:  You did not just say that   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## di marco

> Cute, but not great in today episode, when he and Courney were shouting at each other. They were both naff. *Runs from Vicky*


i agree dawn, both courtney and bens shouting was making me cringe!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Halleluah. I find her seriously annoying, and Althought he is slighty cute, so does have a mild advantage, still very annoying last night, well not just last night!

----------


## di marco

> Halleluah. I find her seriously annoying, and Althought he is slighty cute, so does have a mild advantage, still very annoying last night, well not just last night!


im glad im not the only one who finds courtney annoying, i dont think its the character thats that bad, little brats can be quite entertaining to watch, theres just something about the little girl who plays her that i dont like. and ben can be sweet but his voice annoys me and for me hes too wimpy for his own good!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

*Chasses Dawn and DM*  :EEK!:  dont you dare dis Ben he is the most adorable little child in the entire history of Eastenders so glad they brought him back but they can quite honestly send Courtney back to where ever she came from

----------


## big bro fan

I think Ben's cool. He definantly deserves to be with the Mitchells.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Grrr, why can't the bosses turn these kids into Omen childs, so they indirectly cause the deaths of the Mitchells and the other dead wood of Albert Square.  :Mad:

----------


## callummc

> Grrr, why can't the bosses turn these kids into Omen childs, so they indirectly cause the deaths of the Mitchells and the other dead wood of Albert Square.


probably cos ben like the rest of the nrw aarrivals hasnt got the acting ability,maybe they should go round the country lookig in kids heads for 666,then our prayers might be answered,having said that the evil child would probably fall asleep waiting his chance,cos his scripts would probably bore him to death

----------


## chance

Just read on ds that Freddie will die just after Mo gets told he will be fine and to make matters worse Ben confesses to Jane that it was him who put Freddie in hospital by shaking as he could not stand the sound of him crying.  An 8 year old killing another child. 
Also was mentioned on gmtv this morn! And in a soap mag.

----------


## Luna

i read that the other day too  - didnt know whether to believe it on not as it was on ds!!

----------


## Florijo

Yeah I read about this. Very shocking if true.

----------


## Kim

Ben is 10 actually but it doesn't excuse it.

----------


## LostVoodoo

it sounds possible, you can imagine it happening when young kids have a baby in the house and they don't understand how easily hurt babies are. poor Freddie, that kid seems to have inherited his mother's unlucky streak...

----------


## Katy

awww, that sounsd horrible if it is true. I am with Ben though, the crying does my head in and im only watching the show. Its terrible but actually quite believable. 
It will be such an emotionally storyline to watch.

----------


## gan657a

dam thas harsh! should be a good storyline though

----------


## Johnny Allen

yeah should be a very good storyline and very realistic, lets hope EE do it justice.

----------


## crazygirl

sharon marshall might mention it today or tomorrow on 'this morning'

----------


## Siobhan

Poor Freddie.. Ben is just 10 and at that age they don't know that shaken a baby can kill it.. I hope EE does this justice

----------


## RealityGap

Urgh - poor Mo - poor Freddie - and poor Ben - they really have all had enough to deal with - like Siobhan says at 10 he won't have known what his actions could do - imagine having to live with that your whole life  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Ben and Freddie i wonder what Phil and Ian will say when they realise Ben is a murderer.

Would someone please shake Little Mo to death i can't stand her.

----------


## Florijo

I hope EE don't muck this up. I watched some of the storyline on Brookside where a child killed another child and it was really moving.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it will be a good epoisode to watch

----------


## Katy

it should be a really good episode if done well, i mean it does happen with kids killing other kids. Bens a nervous wreck all ready killing someones might knock him over the edge, the poor kid.

----------


## Jada-GDR

that seems really grim  :Sad:  poor freddie, poor ben poor mo, poor everyone...

----------


## Daisyduck

Ya how good, is he going to kill freddie  to prove that he is a real mitchall.
Cos he looks a real wimp at the moment.

----------


## ***sharon rules***

i had heard nothing about this is it really true.very shocking.

----------


## crazygirl

poor ben has been through so much and now he's gonna be a murderer! whats eastenders thinking of!

----------


## kckinsmcg

I thought Ben was deaf?  Am I mistaken?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

It looks very true to me from what we saw in lastnights episode but i dont think Freddie dies though does he? I really hope not i would hate for Ben to be a murder at 10 years old, he willl have that on his conscience for a very long time if he does, though as its Eastenders it will all be forgotten in a few weeks

----------


## RealityGap

> I thought Ben was deaf? Am I mistaken?


he seems to have hearing problems and wears hearing aids but I don't think that he is totally deaf

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought Ben was deaf? Am I mistaken?


*Ben is hard of hearing, he uses hearing aids, if he was REALLY HARD OF HEARING ( the actor is a kid with normal hearing) he would be struggling  with different sounds and understanding new people speaking,, but hey I am just a real DEAF person,, what the heck do I know *

----------


## crazygirl

someone please update me when mo found freddie in his cot is that when she finds out that freddie has blood on his brain? and if so how has this happened?

----------


## LostVoodoo

as far as i can remember Ben is deaf or has partial hearing in one ear, which is why you can see he has a hearing aid in one ear on the show. i dunno, maybe a constant fluctuating noise like a baby crying might seem even worse if you're in that condition?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

What a horrible storyline, however, sad to say, it happens. :Sad:

----------


## dddMac1

i don't know whether to belive that or not

----------


## Siobhan

> i don't know whether to belive that or not


what? that is happens or that Ben does do it? It is possible that Ben does not know what he is doing is wrong

----------


## littlemo

> i don't know whether to belive that or not


I think it's true. According to the spoilers it seems that Ben reveals the truth to Phil.   

Also tonight they set the framework. Reminding us that Jane was in the hall talking to Grant while Ben was with Freddie. And when Little Mo put him down he went to sleep straightaway. Which leads Oliver to think it's Little Mo, but he doesn't think about Ben being a possible culprit. Well you wouldn't would you?! 

I can't see how in a matter of minutes, Ben could be drawn to lash out at Freddie. You'd think his initial reaction would be to shout to Jane, to sort him out. But I suppose the writers know what they're doing.

----------


## Abbie

Well this storyline is a big shock to me, i just cant belive it

----------


## leanne27

it will be a great storyline for EE to tackle but i dont know if i believe it will be true i thought i heard the producers were going to give little mo a happy ending with Oliver and freddie plus if they kill off freddie at a later date there would be no reason to bring back Graham like i suspect they would want to do eventually

----------


## Abbie

I know i think it would a be great storyline and i think it would come as a big shock to many viewers

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok ssuppose all this is true,, does that mean we will not see Ben again ?? Will that mean Phil is gonna take Ben to live with his Auntie Sam ???*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

This is now another rumour i have heard. Oh well if it's true, i am sure EE will tackle it very well and do it justice  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> *Ok ssuppose all this is true,, does that mean we will not see Ben again ?? Will that mean Phil is gonna take Ben to live with his Auntie Sam ???*


Either that, or he will go to a young offenders institute.

----------


## star_girl

awww thats terrible!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Indeed it is! I personally think he will get away with it.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i don't think it's likely that Eastenders would send a 10 year old to a young offenders institute! saying that, i don't know how the law would apply in this case...

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Kids as young a 7 have gone into those places

----------


## Abbie

really? oh my gosh Ben wouldnt be able to cope in a place like that

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I honestly believe he will get away with it.

----------


## Abbie

Same here, he is extremly sensitve and quite young so i think he will get away with it

----------


## crazygirl

> really? oh my gosh Ben wouldn't be able to cope in a place like that


i know! poor little boy, he would be a wreck

----------


## Abbie

I know he is so fragile and sensitive at the moment

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Exactly! Plus, Phil would make sure he did not go down for it.

----------


## crazygirl

> Exactly! Plus, Phil would make sure he did not go down for it.


yea phil would just get his 24 hour solicitor on the case and his wallet out    :Lol:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Lol! Yeah, the amazing one that got him off even though he was caught red handed!

----------


## littlemo

> Exactly! Plus, Phil would make sure he did not go down for it.


Yeah. I think what Ben does is an accident anyway. Maybe he didn't realise the true implications of his actions. I can't see him doing that on purpose.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Yeah. I think what Ben does is an accident anyway. Maybe he didn't realise the true implications of his actions. I can't see him doing that on purpose.


No i can't see him doing this on purpose either. He hasn't got it in him and he doesn't come across as a young violent boy.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Plus, Phil recently told him to stick up for himself, so I guess he was acting out.

----------


## Abbie

yer maybe thats happen i mean he must of been an accident i mena theres no way he would of wanted to on purposely kill him

----------


## Florijo

I think Ben has a problem with loud noises so I can see Ben losing it because of Freddie's cries, and not realising what he has done.

----------


## Abbie

Yer maybe thats why i just feel so sorry for him at the moment he is so sensitive

----------


## Angeldelight

Surely Ben is to young to inflict those kinds of injuries on a small child (isn't freddie about 15months). Freddie has bleeding around the brain which is also consistant which strong shaking. 
I don't believe Ben did causes the injuries, but with Doc Oliver being offered a new job will this mean they'll all live happily ever after away from the square?

BBC PressOffice - Little Mo is left stunned when Dr Oliver tells her he has been offered a job in Leeds.

----------


## crazygirl

i really hope freddie does not die! it will be really sad if he does

----------


## blewboy

According to my What's On Tv Guide and a couple of other magazines doctors discover that Freddie's blood hasn't been clotting properly because of an infection and that is what caused the clot on his brain.  Mo is finally cleared of any wrong doing but that doesn't stop some people on the square believing that she is responsible for what happend.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> According to my What's On Tv Guide and a couple of other magazines doctors discover that Freddie's blood hasn't been clotting properly because of an infection and that is what caused the clot on his brain. Mo is finally cleared of any wrong doing but that doesn't stop some people on the square believing that she is responsible for what happend.


Well it is all to awfull anyway, good storyline if this is true. It would be true people gossiping about things they do not understand, wouldn't it?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Hang on. I read somewhere that Little Mo is off the hook as the doc discovers that Freddie's blod won't clot because of some infection. How does that tie in with Ben shaking him?

----------


## shannisrules

does freddie actually die because of this or not im not sure ?

----------


## Siobhan

> does freddie actually die because of this or not im not sure ?


I am not sure either.. one articule is saying Freddie dies and another says he lives.. One says Ben does it and another says it is a clotting problem.. I think, and this is just guessing, Ben thinks he caused the problem with Freddie but it was a clotting problem.. I think Ben may have shook Freddie and that is why he feels it is his fault.. But if Freddie does have a brain clotting problem then he probably wil die

----------


## Kim

According to soaplife he lives, on the 19th May his homecoming is mentioned.

----------


## Pixie

Sharon Marshall confirmed on This Morning that Ben is the onr who shook Freddie but she didnt mention freddie dieing.

if it is true then Ben could be lawfully punished as he's 10 so just into the ge of responsibility

----------


## Jojo

I think this is all very confusing as in tv quick for next week, its confirmed to mo that freddies injuries were caused by an infection, not through anything else  :Searchme:

----------


## crazygirl

well i saw sharon marshall on this morning to and she did say it comes out soon that it was ben & personally i would believe sharon marshall than a magazine

----------


## Jojo

I was only saying I found it confusing because of the tv guide for next week and the spoilers that had been released too - has pics of Mo and Charlie having a meeting finding out what caused the bruising and said that Mo felt like she had to prove herself to everyone in the square to get rid of the abuse allegations etc - but I wasnt saying that Ben hadn't shaken Freddie to cause the bruising in the first instance.....the spoilers suggest that Ben did.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think this is all very confusing as in tv quick for next week, its confirmed to mo that freddies injuries were caused by an infection, not through anything else


It is all confusing.... Ben thinks he caused the injuries, it was caused by an infection...At the end of it all, at least Freddie is fine

----------


## Jojo

> It is all confusing.... Ben thinks he caused the injuries, it was caused by an infection...At the end of it all, at least Freddie is fine


Thanks Siobhan - I thought it was all confusing etc and mixed messages with the spoilers that have been released etc, but the main thing in my mind is that a) Freddie didn't get meningitis and die or b) Mo or anyone else didn't cause any injuries that caused him to die either....

----------


## Dutchgirl

After giving little Ben such a good shaking, it's amazing that Peggy allows Little Mo to go back to work on Monday, and Philthy Phil is less than pleased. "You go anywhere near Ben," he hisses, "an' you won't be the only one up for assault." Although she ends up being sacked again for claiming Ben is "a nasty little liar", at least she's reunited with Oliver, especially when tests show that she didn't harm Freddie. So who did?

Soapbox, Mirror.

----------


## star_girl

i must admit when i first saw him i thought he was incredibly weedy and pathetic! he's meant to be phil mitchells son for gods sake! x

----------


## tammyy2j

Petrified Ben Mitchell is living in fear he will be abused by his dadâs new lover Suzy Branning. Ben Mitchell living in fear

Queen Vic boss Phil (Steve McFadden, 49) is preparing to move in with his latest girlfriend.

But Ben (Charlie Jones, 12, above) was mentally and physically attacked by Philâs former partner, psycho Stella Crawford.

And his fears grow as Suzy (Maggie OâNeill, 40) shows no interest in playing happy families.

A Walford insider said: âThe boy has hardly been given the time to get over the horrors he had to go through at the hands of Stella and now Phil has brought a new woman into their lives.

âYou canât blame him for being scared that the same thing is going to happen again.â

----------

Dutchgirl (10-11-2008), JustJodi (03-11-2008), matt1378 (08-11-2008)

----------


## JustJodi

*Phil is not thinking with his big head but his little head..Suzy is as manipulating as her brother Max..I feel bad for Ben !!! Poor kid hasn't got over what he went thru with Stella, and Phil needs some one to throw a bucket of ice cold water on him and wake him up !!!!!*

----------


## parkerman

Ian seems to have nothing to with Ben any more. Have the scriptwriters forgotten that Ben is Ian's half brother? :Confused:

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

> Ian seems to have nothing to with Ben any more. Have the scriptwriters forgotten that Ben is Ian's half brother?



*i was thinking this just the other day*

----------


## JustJodi

*Remember when Ben first came over Ian was fiercly protective of him and wanted him to live with him etc, now he has HARDLY been around ..Do not even think he was around much when Stella was mentally and physically abusing him * 
*I still think Ian should at least play the part of a GOOD half brother .... but hey this is EE.. they havent got their heads screwed on properly * 

*He sure does not care about Suzy thats for sure, but i notice he gets on so well with Shirley and Roxy*

----------


## CrazyLea

I completely forgot that  :EEK!: . Good point Parkerman!

----------


## Abbie

> Ian seems to have nothing to with Ben any more. Have the scriptwriters forgotten that Ben is Ian's half brother?


I think they have! I mean like Jodi has said, the way Ian was when Ben first came in and now....where is he?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ian seems to have nothing to with Ben any more. Have the scriptwriters forgotten that Ben is Ian's half brother?


Yes completely forgot about Ian and Ben being half brothers 

Ian has more important things to worry about his toilet  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

to be honest and fair to Ian.. he has tried many time to be with Ben but Phil has stopped him.. after the Stella thing Ian went to see ben and Phil told him to stay away.. there is only so many times you can try and get knocked back... maybe he is waiting for Ben to come to him that way Phil can't accuse him of interfering

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders character Ben Mitchell is hauled in front of a judge in the coming months for his recent savage attack on Lucas's son Jordan.

In the coming months, Ben faces a court case following his attack on Jordan (more below) and as you can see from my location pictures, mini-Mitchell now has a skinhead!

Not only that, but he looks like he has it in for his gran, Peggy. Note the evil.

Phil and Shirley escort Ben to the courthouse, while Ian and Jane also turn up to offer their support.

So is this Ben's exit storyline? Or is this just the beginning of his demise?

A show insider this afternoon told me: "Viewers will have to wait and see what the future holds for Ben, but things are certainly looking bleak for the young Mitchell. Are Ben's past actions finally catching up with him?"

A spokesperson, however, said: "We don't comment on future storylines."

During Friday evening's episode, Ben and Jordan were forced to settle their differences by working together on a car project in the Arches.

However, when Jordan branded Ben a "sap" and a "wimp" after trapping his finger, Ben saw red, pushed Jordan to the ground, grabbed a spanner and viciously warned Jordan: "You need slappin' down".

Despite not seeing the incident, Jordan's (eventually) found unconscious with a bloodied head during tomorrow evening's instalment, prompting Ben to confess his crime to Phil.

As Jordan lies in a coma on a life support machine, Lucas is on the warpath in the hope of getting to the bottom of his son's condition, while Phil tries his best to cover for Ben's actions.

Ben eventually comes clean and hands himself to the police, before asking Ian if he can move in with him.

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2010), Dutchgirl (26-05-2010), lizann (25-05-2010), LostVoodoo (24-05-2010), tammyy2j (24-05-2010)

----------


## LostVoodoo

oh my word, what happened to the little boy who loved tap dancing?

----------


## Siobhan

> oh my word, what happened to the little boy who loved tap dancing?


Stella...

----------


## tammyy2j

He seemed fine until Louise moved in she must have triggered his Stella memories

----------


## Siobhan

> He seemed fine until Louise moved in she must have triggered his Stella memories


I think that was due to having to share his dad again..

----------


## moonstorm

I think this is how they will write him out?

----------


## Perdita

Is he going to be locked up in a young offenders institution to explain him leaving or will the character get killed off?

----------


## TaintedLove

Excellent storyline. And this is the perfect way for Ben to come out of the young offenders institution played by a new actor.
With a bit of luck, this new Ben will be Grant/Phil Mk 2 with lots of charm...but not necessarily a bad`un. And hopefully this new actor will play the older teen a lot more convincingly with meatier storylines than with the Ben they have now.
 :Smile:

----------


## moonstorm

What a good idea, like that one!

----------


## lizann

Maybe Lucas kills him

----------


## moonstorm

Nah he is too busy with prostatutes!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Didn't Stella comvince ben it would be a bad thing if Louise tirned up again. It has been playing in the back of my mind.

----------


## lizann

Inside Soap says that Ben will get an explosive exit which will shock viewers and that it will affect a lot of other residents as well. Apparently Phil will be left shaken by his son's actions.

Any ideas?

Goes to juvy or suicide maybe

----------


## Abigail

I think this is to do with whacking thingy over the head.

----------


## Joanne

If it was suicide surely Phil would be more than "shaken"? Maybe he asks to be taken into care or something like that.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I reckon....he gets sentenced then after goes to live with a long lost aunt...or other relative!

----------


## tammyy2j

He will probably leave with Peggy to live with Grant

----------


## moonstorm

Hardly explosive but I think you are probably correct Tams.

----------


## moonstorm

Mind you just thought - he could run away to join the circus with Lucy  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

maybe he does a Stella and throws himself of a building taken Louise with him

----------


## parkerman

> Inside Soap says that Ben will get an explosive exit which will shock viewers and that it will affect a lot of other residents as well. Apparently Phil will be left shaken by his son's actions.
> 
> Any ideas?


Perhaps he becomes a suicide bomber and blows himself up in the Queen Vic. That would certainly be an expliosive exit that will affect a lot of other residents.

----------


## alan45

SHATTERED young EastEnders stars Melissa Suffield and Charlie Jones are getting the boot so their roles can go to BETTER actors.
The shocked pair - sacked in a shake-up by the BBC1 soap - have learned their characters Lucy Beale and Ben Mitchell are NOT being axed with them.

Last night Charlie, 13, who has played Phil Mitchell's part-deaf son for four years, was said to be "inconsolable".

An insider said bosses were not happy with the performances of Charlie and Melissa, 17.

Melissa's "unruly behaviour" off the set has also been a source of embarrassment for the Beeb.

A source said: "Sometimes a higher level of experience is needed as characters mature."

New EastEnders producer Bryan Kirkwood has swept in wielding the fresh broom.

Ben Mitchell WILL exit as part of a "dramatic" storyline involving stepsister Louise.

But he will RETURN in the future - played by someone else.

Ian Beale's daughter Lucy is going NOWHERE but Melissa will be replaced.

The show insisted: "It's common practice to recast actors employed as children to take on more challenging adult storylines."



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0q9bgXqTx

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2010), matt1378 (11-06-2010), tammyy2j (07-06-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Sounds good - they are both poor actors.  I do feel a bit sorry for them, though.

----------


## Siobhan

> Sounds good - they are both poor actors.  I do feel a bit sorry for them, though.


I feel sorry for Charlie as he done nothing wrong and been replaced but Melissa was warned to behave and now she has to pay the price

----------


## tammyy2j

So Ben dont die if he is recast 

I hate the character of Lucy

----------


## Abigail

> I feel sorry for Charlie as he done nothing wrong and been replaced


Nothing to do with the fact that he can't act for toffee and is as wooden as a my coffee table.

----------


## Siobhan

> Nothing to do with the fact that he can't act for toffee and is as wooden as a my coffee table.


Well yes there is that but he is a very young actor and he probably thinks he is doing his best...

----------


## lizann

> Nothing to do with the fact that he can't act for toffee and is as wooden as a my coffee table.


There is far worse than him on the show

----------


## Dazzle

It must be devastating for a child to be told they're not good enough and their job is being given to someone else.

----------

Siobhan (08-06-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> It must be devastating for a child to be told they're not good enough and their job is being given to someone else.


It all depends I should think on how you tell him. Presumably he is getting paid a fair bit and he is in the BBC's flagship drama series. Whilst it probably is devastating for a young actor to be told that, the BBC also has a duty to its viewers and license fee payers. If they don't think he's good enough he can't just be kept on because he's young.

----------

Siobhan (09-06-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Harsh but true Parkerman.

----------


## Siobhan

See both sides of this... He is not good enough and can't be kept but still.. if you were working and you thought you were doing a good job, then your boss says, we are letting you go, but not your position.. you would feel like crap, no matter how he put it...

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think the way EE have handled it is a bit harsh.  So there acting wasn't good but that's what happens when you pick kids of the street and throw them in front of the camera instead of going to drama schools and recruiting younger staff members who've had some training. They should have been given him extra tutition on how to improve his acting and if that didn't work they could have soften the blow by writing Ben's character out for a year send him away a detention centre.  They could have just told Charlie that they don't have enough storylines for him and that is why he is being written out.  Then in a year revamp the character and bring in a new face.

As for Lucy well she's has had enough chances maybe her parents should have taken more responisbilty and getting her to sort herself out.  If she can't find any other work she's only herself to blame.

----------


## Perdita

HARDMAN Phil Mitchell tries to toughen up his son Ben by sending him to boxing class. 

The lad is facing a lengthy term in a young offendersâ institution after attacking neighbour Jordan Johnson with a spanner. 

Phil (Steve McFadden, 51) tries to prepare his musicals-loving son by sending him to a gym, but when Ben (Charlie Jones, 14) gets in the ring he realises he is never going to survive behind bars. 

And we can reveal the Mitchell clanâs worst fear comes true as Ben is sentenced to eight months. 

Daily Star

----------


## Abbie

Aww poor Ben, I have to say EE have really shocked me with this storyline

----------


## alan45

Young actor Joshua Pascoe has been cast as the new Ben Mitchell in EastEnders, it has been announced.

Later this year, viewers will see Ben get released from juvenile detention after six months locked away - and it's not long until he's at the centre of more family drama on Albert Square.

As he tries to readjust to life in the outside world, Ben becomes caught in the middle as his release reignites old animosities between his dad Phil (Steve McFadden) and half-brother Ian (Adam Woodyatt). 

Meanwhile, Shirley Carter (Linda Henry) and Jane Beale (Laurie Brett) are also on hand to support the youngster as he settles back into his everyday life.



Speaking of his casting, Pascoe commented: "I was so excited when I got the call to say I'd got the part of Ben Mitchell. I never thought I'd get on to a show as big as EastEnders. 

"I've always watched the programme and it will be great to work with fantastic actors such as Steve McFadden and Linda Henry. I'm really looking forward to this fantastic opportunity and making the role of Ben my own."

Pascoe takes over the part from Charlie Jones, who made his final EastEnders appearance earlier this year.

----------

crystalsea (15-10-2010), Dazzle (15-10-2010), Dutchgirl (22-10-2010), lizann (18-10-2010), tammyy2j (15-10-2010)

----------


## thestud2k7

is it me or has ben aged about five years? he looks older than charlie jones

----------


## Siobhan

> is it me or has ben aged about five years? he looks older than charlie jones


I think he look like Jay with glasses.. and yes much much older

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (27-10-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Not quite the "hard man" image I was expecting but I don't suppose they could change him that radically.

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh dear lord between him and Lauren EE must have soarsed the characters

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Not a bad likeness but too old.

----------


## parkerman

> I don't suppose they could change him that radically.


This is Eastenders we're talking about!

----------


## moonstorm

Your right Parkerman, I suppose we should be thankful that he did not come back a girl  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

Will he be as camp as the other Ben  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moonstorm

I think they are goinig to make him much tougher, as a result of being inside!

----------


## LostVoodoo

can he be tough but still like musicals? it's hardly impossible BBC, come on!

----------


## moonstorm

Ok so he will only like hard musicals from now, like West Side Story  :Lol:

----------

Siobhan (21-10-2010)

----------


## walsh2509

must have been an american jail he was in , Lauren was away in the States of about 3 months if that and came back at least 4 years older taller bigger build.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Thank god the other ones gone thats all I can say

----------


## Perdita

An EastEnders regular could become the third gay character on Albert Square, a report has suggested.

Ben Mitchell (Joshua Pascoe) will reveal that he is gay after sharing a kiss with another teenager called Duncan, according to The Mirror.

"Since the day Ben returned to Walford, he's been a bit of a disappointment for Phil," a show insider told the paper.

"With his love of dancing and musicals, Ben was not cast from the same 'tough guy' mould as his father. It's ironic that Phil's efforts to turn his son into a mini version of himself backfire spectacularly when he encourages Ben to go boxing with Duncan.

"But no one could anticipate the chain of events this will spark around Walford as Ben tries to keep his sexuality secret from his father."

Ben and Duncan will reportedly be spotted by Patrick Truman (Rudolph Walker), but Ben threatens the shopkeeper fearing what father Phil (Steve McFadden) will say if he finds out.

The production source continued: "Poor Ben is terrified of Phil's reaction but the truth will out, sooner or later."

EastEnders executive producer Bryan Kirkwood recently defended scenes showing Syed Masood (Marc Elliott) and Christian Clarke (John Partridge) in bed together following viewer complaints.

DS

----------


## parkerman

Oh dear! 

Obviously the fact that Ben likes dancing and musicals must mean he is gay. No stereotyping there then. I'm sure that'll be no end of help to all heterosexual boys who are interested in taking up dancing or who like musicals.

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2011), lizann (21-07-2011), Siobhan (21-07-2011), tammyy2j (21-07-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

> Oh dear! 
> 
> Obviously the fact that Ben likes dancing and musicals must mean he is gay. No stereotyping there then. I'm sure that'll be no end of help to all heterosexual boys who are interested in taking up dancing or who like musicals.


I was just about to reply the same.. Not all guys who are into musicals, dancing, hairdressing or otherwise are gay..

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought he was abused in the detention centre 

I think they should have made Tamwar gay imagine Zainab then

----------


## Siobhan

> I thought he was abused in the detention centre 
> 
> I think they should have made Tamwar gay imagine Zainab then


That is what annoys me a bit.. There is a scene where Zainab thought Tamwar was gay (it was when he was off doing his comedy) and they made light of it but when Sayid said he was gay they went mental... it is like they expected and would accept Tam was gay

----------


## tammyy2j

> That is what annoys me a bit.. There is a scene where Zainab thought Tamwar was gay (it was when he was off doing his comedy) and they made light of it but when Sayid said he was gay they went mental... it is like they expected and would accept Tam was gay


I say a few would have thought Benny Eilliot was gay before 

Phil will probably try and beat him straight

----------


## lizann

Phil will take this very well

----------


## JustJodi

*Are they bringing back the same Ben that just left a while back ??? I didn't like him he just disturbed me LOL 
*

----------


## Perdita

> *Are they bringing back the same Ben that just left a while back ??? I didn't like him he just disturbed me LOL 
> *


It will be the new Ben, who returned to Albert Square after going to youth offender institute for a while.

----------


## JustJodi

> It will be the new Ben, who returned to Albert Square after going to youth offender institute for a while.


Thats the one I meant ...

----------


## Perdita

There's a little update on EastEnders' new gay storyline for Ben Mitchell today as the soap has confirmed the rumours and executive producer Bryan Kirkwood has spoken about the plot.

Yesterday, a tabloid newspaper revealed that Ben - played by Joshua Pascoe - will share a kiss with a teenager named Duncan after he makes his return to Albert Square later this year.

Although Ben is expected to try to keep his sexuality a secret from his dad Phil (Steve McFadden), the truth has been tipped to come out "sooner or later".

Speaking to The Guardian about the storyline, Kirkwood commented: "For EastEnders viewers, it was never a question of if, but more like when Ben Mitchell was going to come out as gay. The Mitchells represent the spirit of EastEnders - tough, loyal and uncompromising.

"To see a man like Phil learn to deal with, and ultimately accept, his gay son, is a valid story for a drama like EastEnders to embark on."

Ben and Duncan's kissing scene is understood to have been filmed earlier this week.

----------

megan999 (22-07-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

.....

----------


## Perdita

Ooh, whatever would Phil and Shirley say if they could see this?
It's EastEnders star Joshua Pascoe nipping off set for a sneaky cigarette - even though he is only 16 years old.
l
The lad, who plays troubled teen Ben Mitchell, son of Phil, was spotted puffing on a fag during a break from filming the show at Elstree.
Joshua left the set with the crafty smoke hidden behind his ear, before lighting up on his return - despite being warned by his chaperone that there were waiting photographers.

As Ben, Joshua is about to embark on a tough storyline that will see him embark on a relationship with another boy and try to come out to his dad.

So in the scheme of things, tough guy Phil probably won't think the smoking's too bad.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Ooh, whatever would Phil and Shirley say if they could see this?
> It's EastEnders star Joshua Pascoe nipping off set for a sneaky cigarette - even though he is only 16 years old.
> l
> The lad, who plays troubled teen Ben Mitchell, son of Phil, was spotted puffing on a fag during a break from filming the show at Elstree.
> Joshua left the set with the crafty smoke hidden behind his ear, before lighting up on his return - despite being warned by his chaperone that there were waiting photographers.
> 
> As Ben, Joshua is about to embark on a tough storyline that will see him embark on a relationship with another boy and try to come out to his dad.
> 
> So in the scheme of things, tough guy Phil probably won't think the smoking's too bad.


I would say him smoking is the biggest scandal. Shame on you Joshua  :Nono:

----------


## alan45

t's no secret that EastEnders' Patrick Trueman will soon be at the centre of a storyline with the Mitchells, but new spoilers have emerged today revealing more details of how things will unfold.

As we already know, Patrick spots Ben kissing newcomer Duncan later this month, leading the teenager to fear that Patrick will tell Phil what he saw.

Beyond that, even though Patrick (Rudolph Walker) promises to keep quiet, things soon turn nasty for the shopkeeper as Ben panics unnecessarily when he sees Patrick chatting to Phil (Steve McFadden). 

Keen to ensure Patrick's silence, Ben (Joshua Pascoe) threatens him by throwing a brick through the window of the B&B, according to All About Soap.

When Patrick demands cash from Ben to repair the damage, Phil's troubled son cannot raise the funds - so he tries to warn off Patrick by heading to the Minute Mart, locking the door and starting to trash the place!

The situation reportedly escalates as Patrick finds himself being victimised by Ben, Phil and Jay. Later, though, Christian encourages Ben to open up over his true feelings - will his words have an impact on Ben or will he ignore them?

----------

lizann (14-09-2011), megan999 (13-09-2011)

----------


## lizann

Why do Jay and Phil go after Patrick?

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Patrick Trueman faces bullying and intimidation from the Mitchells next week as Ben's secretive behaviour has a big impact on Albert Square life.

As we reported last week, Patrick (Rudolph Walker) will soon spot Ben kissing his new love interest Duncan in The Vic's alleyway, causing the teen to panic and go all-out to ensure his silence - even though Patrick has already promised to keep quiet.

Ben (Joshua Pascoe) initially throws a brick through the B&B window to make a point, but the situation escalates when he barges into the Minute Mart, locks the door and starts to destroy the shop.

Phil (Steve McFadden) stumbles across the commotion just as Patrick has begun to lose his temper with Ben. Believing that Patrick locked Ben in and intended to harm him, Phil angrily threatens the shopkeeper when he refuses to apologise.

The Walford hardman's fury soon leads to a full-on bullying campaign as he orders Alfie to lay Patrick off at the pub, and also teams up with Jay to destroy Denise's car headlights.

Battle lines are then drawn on the Square as Heather moves out of Phil's in support of Patrick, while Denise publicly accuses Phil of racism at The Vic.

With the situation so tense, will Ben have the courage to clear Patrick's name and reveal what's really going on, or will he keep quiet?

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Steve McFadden has praised the soap's bosses for exploring Ben Mitchell's sexuality in a new storyline.

Ben, played by 16-year-old Joshua Pascoe, will share a kiss with new friend Duncan later this week - but it soon becomes clear that he is desperate to stop dad Phil from finding out he is gay.

Speaking of the plotline for the first time, McFadden explained that Phil would not immediately accept his son's sexuality if the truth ever came out.

McFadden told TV Choice: "I don't think Phil's more homophobic than the average man. If Ben said he was gay, Phil would think, 'He's just a kid. He hasn't had a relationship. He doesn't know what he is'."

The 52-year-old added that he has been drawing on his own experiences to support Pascoe during filming.

"When I was at drama school I played a gay character and had to take my clothes off on stage," McFadden explained. "I know how embarrassed I was, and I was 25 at the time - Joshua's only 16.

"But it's a great storyline for EastEnders to be doing and I think Phil's reaction is pretty common, so people will relate to it. Coming out isn't just about one person - it's about the whole family."

Pascoe joined the cast of EastEnders last year, taking over from Charlie Jones in the role of Ben.

----------

Dutchgirl (10-10-2011)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders bosses have promised that Phil Mitchell's reaction to his son Ben's sexuality will be a big storyline for the soap in the months ahead.

Phil (Steve McFadden) lashed out at Ben (Joshua Pascoe) in last night's episode after the teenager came clean over his feud with Patrick Trueman, admitting that the tense situation began when the shopkeeper saw him kissing someone.

Although Ben did not explicitly state that he had kissed another boy, Phil realised what he was saying and was unable to accept the news.

EastEnders' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood and scriptwriter Christopher Reason have now both revealed that there is a lot more to come from Phil and Ben's plotline.

Speaking on BBC Three's EastEnders: The New Moons, Kirkwood explained: "For me, what's at the heart of Phil is a man who is desperate to be a good father. The fact that he is so desperate to reach out to his son but doesn't quite have the words to do so - that's what makes that relationship so interesting."

He continued: "Phil is about as unreconstructed a man as it's possible to be. When Ben admits that he kissed a boy, I don't think it is much of a surprise to Phil. Actually, he's probably been dreading this news for many years. 

"But it's still not something that he particularly wants to hear. And how Phil reacts really kicks off the next big story for the Mitchells."

Meanwhile, Reason added: "This arc that we're writing for Ben is a long one, and he will learn wrath from Phil."

Ben's storyline continues in tonight's episode of the soap as he makes a second attempt to confide in his father.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> EastEnders bosses have promised that Phil Mitchell's reaction to his son Ben's sexuality will be a big storyline for the soap in the months ahead.
> 
> Phil (Steve McFadden) lashed out at Ben (Joshua Pascoe) in last night's episode after the teenager came clean over his feud with Patrick Trueman, admitting that the tense situation began when the shopkeeper saw him kissing someone.
> 
> Although Ben did not explicitly state that he had kissed another boy, Phil realised what he was saying and was unable to accept the news.
> 
> EastEnders' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood and scriptwriter Christopher Reason have now both revealed that there is a lot more to come from Phil and Ben's plotline.
> 
> Speaking on BBC Three's EastEnders: The New Moons, Kirkwood explained: "For me, what's at the heart of Phil is a man who is desperate to be a good father. The fact that he is so desperate to reach out to his son but doesn't quite have the words to do so - that's what makes that relationship so interesting."
> ...


It can be such a blow to fathers even when they know deep in their hearts that it is true.
Must say Steve Mc Fadden did a good job. He even broke into tears. He just didn't want to hear Ben saying it.

----------


## parkerman

> It can be such a blow to fathers


Why?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Why?


 Not meant as an offence, but from experience. Some dreams do get shattered.
And ofcourse there are always exemptions to the rule.

----------


## Siobhan

I kinda agree with DG.. most men don't take it well to hear their son is gay. I know a lot of fathers who don't even joke about their sons been gay.. it is not a majority but there is quite a few

----------


## sarah c

> I kinda agree with DG.. most men don't take it well to hear their son is gay. I know a lot of fathers who don't even joke about their sons been gay.. it is not a majority but there is quite a few


again....why?

surely as a parent the most important thing is that your child is healthy and happy, anything else is mere detail..?

----------


## Siobhan

Sarah... a lot of men feel it is a reflection on them if son is gay.. I know speaking to a lot of heterosexual men, they don't understand how a guy can be attracted to another guy.. plus regardless of how much we say this is the 21st century, been gay still has a stigma attached to it.. personal I know my partner doesn't give a crap either way if our son was gay or not

----------

Perdita (11-10-2011)

----------


## moonstorm

I'm actually a bit miffed none of mine are gay - I was kind of hoping that I could go shopping with at least one of them!!

----------

Siobhan (11-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

I can imagine that some fathers think that their own masculinity could be questioned if their son is gay, maybe they even question it themselves. I know a mother who'se daughter is gay and the first thing that came into her mind when her daughter told her the news was that she would not become a grandmother.

----------


## Siobhan

Plus, we are talking about Phil Mitchel here who thinks he is a man's man cause he uses his fist rather than his head to solve issue (something I definitely don't think is a man) and can you honest say that Phil doesn't think this is a reflection on him??? He cares what people think

----------


## sarah c

surely we will never progress as a society all the while that in order to be a man, you must be macho...and in order to be fullfilled as a woman you must have children?

sad world..

----------

parkerman (11-10-2011), Siobhan (11-10-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

> surely we will never progress as a society all the while that in order to be a man, you must be macho...and in order to be fullfilled as a woman you must have children?
> 
> sad world..


Sarah.. I don't agree with it and I certainly don't think a man is a man just cause he is macho but it is a sad fact that is the way a lot of people still think.. I know friends of mine who have been called selfish cause they don't want children.. I have been call it myself.. I didn't want to have children (I have 2 now and love them to bits) but it is still happening and as you said, with this attitude we will never progress... People still cringe when they see Syed and Christian kiss on tv.. I have seen it...

----------

sarah c (11-10-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Sarah.. I don't agree with it and I certainly don't think a man is a man just cause he is macho but it is a sad fact that is the way a lot of people still think.. I know friends of mine who have been called selfish cause they don't want children.. I have been call it myself.. I didn't want to have children (I have 2 now and love them to bits) but it is still happening and as you said, with this attitude we will never progress... People still cringe when they see Syed and Christian kiss on tv.. I have seen it...


 Funny I never wanted children, bit as you can see by my banner I,ve got two lovelies. My younger brother is gay
my dad called our GP in order to get my brother a mental check and I am not kidding here. And as faras shopping is concerned I'm not onto leather suits but it is fun talking about hunks on tv. Hahaha

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses are planning to reintroduce the character of Ben Mitchell, Digital Spy can exclusively confirm.

Show chiefs are currently in the process of looking to recast the role ahead of an on-screen return later this year.

Digital Spy understands that the character of Ben will go in a new direction when he returns to Walford with a new actor in the part.

Ben was last seen on screen in August 2012 when he handed himself into the police, confessing that he was responsible for killing Heather Trott.

The troubled teenager has since been serving a stretch behind bars, but in Tuesday night's episode (May 13), his father Phil was left stunned when he learned that Ben had been released a month ago.

Following the shock revelation on screen, fans immediately began to wonder whether Ben would be back - with some even speculating that he could have been the mystery culprit who killed Lucy Beale.

The character of Ben has appeared in EastEnders on and off since his birth in 1996. Joshua Pascoe was the most recent actor to play the role, appearing on screen between 2010 and 2012.

Ben's return will no doubt make a big impact on Albert Square as he has to face those who were affected by the death of Heather.

His arrival is also likely to affect Lola Pearce as Ben is the father of her young daughter Lexi.

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2014), lizann (14-05-2014), tammyy2j (15-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

so he is coming back (recast) as he does no jail time hardly for heather's death and could also have killed lucy

----------


## lizann

please no forced romance with johnny carter

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad he's being recast.  I could never take to the last actor in the role.

----------

Perdita (15-05-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

I'm gutted its not Joshua. I thought he was really good and its not going to be the same  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

I forgot Ben is Lexi's father

----------


## LostVoodoo

How many heads has that poor kid had?!

----------


## Perdita

> How many heads has that poor kid had?!


4 so far, the new one now being recruited will be Ben #5  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> How many heads has that poor kid had?!


4 so far, the new one now being recruited will be Ben #5  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> 4 so far, the new one now being recruited will be Ben #5


no wonder phil cant find him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2014), LostVoodoo (18-05-2014), tammyy2j (18-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

> 4 so far, the new one now being recruited will be Ben #5


no wonder phil cant find him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Has the new Ben been cast yet?

----------


## Perdita

No, not yet

----------


## lizann

another midnight casting announcement tonight which could be ben

----------


## Perdita

Harry Reid has been cast as returning character Ben Mitchell in EastEnders.

The son of Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) will return to the BBC One soap - as exclusively revealed by Digital Spy earlier this year - following a stint in prison for killing Heather Trott (Cheryl Fergison).

Ben's return is likely to send shockwaves to residents of Albert Square, including ex-girlfriend Lola (Danielle Harold), daughter Lexi, and Heather's best friend Shirley (Linda Henry).

Earlier this year, Phil was surprised to hear that Ben had been released from prison early, but was not able to track him down. However, it was revealed that Jay Brown (Jamie Borthwick) was still in contact with him.

Harry Reid as Ben Mitchell & Steve McFadden as Phil Mitchell in Eastenders 
Â© BBC

Newcomer Reid said of his role: "I'm very excited to be joining EastEnders - not only because it's a great show but also to be playing Ben, a character that is so renowned and from such an iconic family.

"I'm looking forward to getting started and working closely with the legendary Steve McFadden. I can't wait to become a fully-fledged Mitchell."

Harry Reid as Ben Mitchell & Steve McFadden as Phil Mitchell in Eastenders 
Â© BBC

Producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins added: "Ben's half-Beale and half-Mitchell, and Harry perfectly encapsulates both the Mitchell danger and Beale heart that make Ben such a complex character. 

"Ben's return to the Square is going to have big repercussions for his family, his friends - and his enemies. Plus a few residents he hasn't even met yet..."

The character of Ben has appeared in EastEnders on and off since his birth in 1996. Joshua Pascoe was the most recent actor to play the role, appearing on screen between December 2010 and August 2012. Get the Inside Soap magazine on your iPhone or iPad

----------

Dazzle (18-07-2014), Glen1 (18-07-2014), lizann (21-07-2014), tammyy2j (18-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ben isn't half Beale

----------


## sarah c

Father Phil Mitchell

Mother Kathy Beale?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Father Phil Mitchell
> 
> Mother Kathy Beale?


Kathy was divorced from Pete Beale, Ian's father

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

> Kathy was divorced from Pete Beale, Ian's father


But she was Ben's mother

----------


## Perdita

> Kathy was divorced from Pete Beale, Ian's father


But she was Ben's mother

----------


## sarah c

> But she was Ben's mother


And she never went back to whatever her maiden name was?

----------


## Perdita

Did she not get married again when she went to live in New Zealand?

----------


## sarah c

> Did she not get married again when she went to live in New Zealand?


she might have done?? and wasnt it South Africa?

who knows - some where abroad to shove ex-characters lol!!!

like the children always are with the Narnia-Babysitter  ha ha ha

----------


## Perdita

Might have been South Africa, I can't remember for sure now ... yes, I agree with the Narnia Babysitter  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did she not get married again when she went to live in New Zealand?


She was married to Phil too

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

> She was married to Phil too


Yes, that is why Ben is Phil's son although of course they would not have to be married for that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> She was married to Phil too


Yes, that is why Ben is Phil's son although of course they would not have to be married for that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, that is why Ben is Phil's son although of course they would not have to be married for that


But Ben isn't half Beale at all

She was married to Phil after Pete and then also the guy she died with in South America or South Africa

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> But Ben isn't half Beale at all
> 
> She was married to Phil after Pete and then also the guy she died with in South America or South Africa


I think they probably mean because he's Ian Beale's half brother.  They share Kathy as a mother, even if she wasn't officially a Beale any more when she had Ben.

----------

Perdita (21-07-2014), tammyy2j (21-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Here, newcomer Harry Reid - who has taken over the role of Ben - chats about joining EastEnders and what fans can expect from the new storyline.

How is Ben when he comes back? Is he a reformed character?
"Ben has come back knowing what he left behind. He wants to try and bury a lot of the bad stuff that happened and wants people to have a good view of him. At the same time, he doesn't want to be weak - he is still a Mitchell and Phil's son. He wants people to understand that he's smarter now, whereas before he was a bit of a loose cannon.

"Ben has been inside twice and that has a lasting effect on people. He's got a bit of a brain now, so it will be interesting to see how he starts to manipulate people in certain ways. There is that element of nice about him, and he's half Beale so he still has a soft side as well."

Is Ben still hot-headed?
"He's still got that explosive temper and a lot of it is frustration. He wants people to forgive him, but he knows it's not going to happen. That's where the frustration comes from. There's still going to be that explosive element, you won't be able to take that out of him, but it's more how he controls it which will interest people."

How do things go between Ben and Phil?
"Phil's happy that Ben's back but it's not that simple. When Ben left, he said he didn't want to see Phil whilst he was inside - he wanted to do it by himself. It was a personal thing for him, as he wanted to believe he could get through it himself. 

"Ben has always relied on his dad and Phil has always had to back him up, but the Mitchells are about strength and what you can do as a person. Ben going back to see Phil is really about having someone by his side after he's been gathering his thoughts for so long."

How does Ben feel about seeing Shirley again?
"Ben loves Shirley. He's not had a good life with women in terms of motherly figures. He loved Heather - her murder was an angry reaction and an accident. What hurts Ben the most is he knows that ultimately, it's his fault that there's a chance that Shirley will never forgive him because of what he did. 

"Shirley has got to bring herself to forgive him. If you put yourself in her position, it's hard. Ben's not scared to see her, but he's scared of what the outcome will be of their friendship. That's what he wants back - their friendship."

Why has it taken Ben so long to come back to Walford?
"At first, Ben didn't think it was a good idea at all. It's Jay who has persuaded him. I think Jay feels safer with his brother, although even they have their comings and goings. He's been waiting for his moment to come back when it feels right, feels necessary, and when it makes a big impact as well."

Will there be any relationships for Ben?
"He's discovered over the years that relationships can cause a lot of problems. I think it would be nice for him to get a relationship, but I think it's difficult. People know who he is and what he's like. He doesn't trust anyone. He only trusts himself. It will be interesting to see how he goes about with that."

Will Ben find it difficult seeing Lola and Lexi?
"I think so. The problem with that is he's not been around at all while Lexi's been growing up. That makes it even more difficult for a young dad. Ben is 18. He's got to try and support her, a kid, and that is a difficult thing. He also knows that what happened between him and Lola shouldn't have done. It was only because Ben wanted to confirm whether he was gay or not."

Does Ben want to wreck Phil and Sharon's wedding?
"No, but he wants Phil and Shirley to be together because he knows they love each other - they've been through thick and thin. Ben loves Shirley, and Phil loves Shirley. He knows that it is the perfect relationship. 

"He's never met Sharon but he's heard things about her from Peggy and Grant and all they say is that she split the two brothers up. There's no debate in that. Ben wants his dad to be happy, but he doesn't want to feel unwelcome. Sharon, obviously, doesn't want him there. Hopefully, through persuasion, Ben can get her to drop her guard."

What can we expect from Phil and Ben's relationship?
"You can expect them to be united together. Phil will always back his boy as long as his boy proves himself. Although Phil loves Ben, you have to prove yourself in this family. Ben will be going out to prove to his dad that he is a Mitchell and that he's smarter now. He will be proving to Phil that he is worthy enough to be in the Mitchell family."

How daunting was it filming those initial scenes with Steve McFadden?
"I was bricking it. Steve's quite intense, as you can tell by his character and he's being doing it for years. It's different to come into this with other actors as a whole family because you can latch on to others, but by yourself, it's a big bit of pressure. Steve's kind of adopted me in a lot of ways, like a father/son thing outside of the scenes. He's helped me a lot."

What advice has Steve given you?
"To take each page as it is. Before I came here I was thinking, 'I'd better learn all these lines and get them all in my head' Steve said it's about what's on the page, it's not a memory test, it's not live. You read the page and it's all about the truth and what you can get out of it. It's not theatre, it's not theatrical, it's dramatic in its own way but it's what's on the page."

What was your first day like?
"It was quite intimidating and my first week was one of the scariest weeks of my life. Multi-camera as well was a whole new ball game. There' a camera here, a camera there, and I can't move there, because he'll see me, and it's just takes a lot. 

"Danny Dyer came up to me, and the man's done however many films and he said, 'It takes a while, mate. You'll get into it'. Everyone's been brilliant and so inviting and it's made me feel comfortable to just get on with it."

How do you feel about the attention that comes with a role on EastEnders?
"Steve said that my world will change and it will be very different. What I've gathered is to be yourself and make sure that you're still the person that's here today, so I'm not going to be a different person in years to come. Everyone deals with it in their own way. People ignore it, people lap it up, people stay the same. You can deal with it any way you like." 

Have friends said that you look like Ben at all?
"I have blue eyes, like Steve, and the glasses kind of help. I didn't wear them at my audition actually because I didn't want to come across like, 'Look, I'm Ben, glasses and everything'. A lot of people have said that I look like him, and there are similarities, I'm just a bit older."

How did friends and family react when you got the part? 
"I had to keep quiet for a month which was difficult. My Scottish nana ended up having it announced on the supermarket tannoys in Scotland! That was interesting! My family took it brilliantly though - they were really chuffed. My mum still finds it weird that she'll be watching EastEnders with me in it. It doesn't feel real yet because it's not on screen."

Where do you plan to be when it goes out?
"My mum wants to do a cinema night and watch it. I did say to her, 'I'm not going to be in it long in the first one. It might be a bit of a waste of time!' I'd have to invite everyone in at the last minute - 'Get in now!' So I plan to be there, but I might be working anyway. Hopefully I'll be at home, so she can pop open the champagne and give me kisses and all that!"

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders newcomer Harry Reid has told Digital Spy that he wants his character Ben Mitchell to be closely involved with the Lucy Beale murder case.

Ben was up to no good on the night of Lucy's death, as he and Jay Brown were involved in a robbery close to Walford Common, where her body was found. They are also both withholding potentially crucial evidence after deciding to bury her phone and purse for unknown reasons.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the Inside Soap Awards 2014 this week, Reid admitted that he is still unsure about whether Ben and Jay's dodgy behaviour is a red herring.

He commented: "It's really good to be involved in the Lucy story. I think it's a great time to come into the show, as there's so much action at the moment. Sometimes there's not much going on, but at this moment there's a lot of stuff and the Lucy murder is obviously such a big case. 

"It's exciting to think about what Ben could be involved with. I know nothing, though! They won't tell me anything because I'm the new boy on the block.

"From guessing and looking at the episodes so far, maybe Ben is involved and maybe he's not, but there's a massive list of us who could be. Hopefully Ben is - it'd be exciting to be involved, so watch this space."

Discussing the live broadcasts planned for the show's 30th anniversary celebrations next year, Reid continued: "I'm excited, but it's obviously challenging as well. It's going to be a weird experience, because I've never done something like that with a live audience before. 

"I've heard that it's very intense, but such an exciting thing to be a part of. I think I've arrived at the right time!"

Reid added that viewers can expect to see a strong bond develop between Ben and his father Phil (Steve McFadden) as their storylines develop further.

He said: "The Mitchells are all about family and that's their motto. They're going to have some ups and downs, but ultimately they are father and son so they're going to stick together."

Reid made his first appearance as Ben last month as the character returned following a two-year absence.

----------

tammyy2j (07-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders teen Ben Mitchell becomes romantically involved with Abi Branning next week as he tries to keep up the pretence that he is straight.

The two friends share an unexpected kiss as Abi helps Ben to clean himself up following a public scuffle with Lee Carter. They later announce that they are in a relationship, but Johnny Carter - the real object of Ben's affections - can see that he isn't being true to himself.

Here, Harry Reid - who plays Ben - offers his insight into the surprising new storyline for his troubled character.

What can you tell us about the first kiss between Ben and Abi?
"Ben is trying desperately to prove that he can like women. Abi is a very confused girl and she doesn't really have a clue what's going on - she just idolises Ben and thinks he is amazing. For Ben, he thinks that he can prove to everyone that he is straight by kissing Abi.

"As they have quite a tight friendship, Ben finds that quite easy and Abi doesn't get it. She just thinks, 'Oh, he kissed me, he loves me, that's it - we should be together forever, get married and have children'. So I think it's interesting what Ben creates out of that kiss."

Ben and Abi do later announce that they're in a relationship, so is he prepared to go the whole hog with her?
"Yes, I think he does. Ben is a conniving bloke. He will come across as though he wants to change, but at the same time as he's with Abi, he is very interested in Johnny. I think he'd quite like a secret gay life in which he can sleep with men, but on the outside, he is this straight guy who is with his girl.

"It's a 'better image' for the Mitchells - that's all it is. If he was a Beale, it probably wouldn't be a problem, but because it is the Mitchell family, Ben thinks he needs that image of him with a woman by his side - whereas in the background he can do what he wants."

Abi and Ben kiss.
Â© BBC
Abi and Ben kiss.

Is there a part of Ben that wants to get at Jay by being with Abi? 
"No, Jay is his brother. Although Jay is adopted, he is a brother to Ben - his companion and he has been there for him a lot. What Ben wants is someone he can manipulate. With Abi, she idolises Ben and she thinks he is God, so it's an opportunity for him. It is awkward that Abi was Jay's girlfriend, but they have moved on. It's nice for Ben to have someone to tell what to do - and she will always fight his corner, always."

How would you describe Ben's feelings for Johnny?
"I think Ben finds Johnny very attractive. He likes Johnny and he is a nice lad as well. I think Ben in some ways is envious of Johnny's relationship with his dad. Mick is a loving father who will accept anyone no matter who they are. I think Ben is quite envious of what they've got together. He wants to be honest about his sexuality and tell everyone he is gay, but he can't because of the family he is in."

Johnny got a warm reaction from Mick when he revealed his sexuality, but Phil's response to Ben was very different...
"Exactly, we all remember the scene where Ben came out to Phil and Phil could do nothing but get up, cry and walk off, whereas Mick sat there and said 'I am here for you son' and all Johnny's family backed him up. Linda took a little bit longer, but she eventually accepted him for what he is."

Ben does try to kiss Johnny, doesn't he?
"There is a bit of that. Johnny knows the trouble that comes with getting involved with Ben Mitchell. He likes Ben I believe, and he fancies him a little bit, but he knows Ben is confused and gives a lot of mixed signals. When they are alone together, Ben gives it as though he fancies him, but as soon as someone comes around the corner, he is backing away, like he has done throughout his whole life.

"You may remember in the past with Ben and Duncan, when Patrick spotted them, Ben was pushing him off. He is very much in the closet and wanting to keep his sexuality under wraps."

Ben tries to kiss Johnny
Â© BBC
Ben tries to kiss Johnny

We'll also see Lee get aggressive with Ben out of loyalty towards Johnnyâ¦
"Yes, there is a bit of a scuffle after Lee hears Ben calling Johnny some offensive names, which isn't nice. Lee is very much a family man. The Carters are very strong and he doesn't want Ben Mitchell getting anywhere near him, but again this is all about Ben protecting his image and he wouldn't want Lee to know that him and Johnny are getting involved as then the Carters will know and everyone else will know too."

Do you think you could get feedback from young guys who are struggling to come out themselves?
"I hope so. It is a very difficult subject as these sorts of things are sensitive, so it would be nice for people to see that there are people you can talk to. I think it's good that they have incorporated this into the script as it's something that needs to be covered."

How would you describe Ben's relationship with Phil at the moment?
"It is important that Ben never falls out with him again. Father/son relationships can be strong or weak, but Ben's dad has been there for him a lot and he knows he needs him there. They have had ups and downs, as in the past Ben has got him in trouble and been spying on him and stalking him. That was because he wanted to prove something to his dad. I think he's proved that he's a Mitchell now. He's killed someone, that is as much proof as you need really! 

"I think it is very important for Ben that they stay strong and it is important that Phil has his boy back."

What do you think of the possibility that Ben could have killed Lucy?
"We know Ben was out of prison at that time. He revealed to his dad that he was robbing shops with Jay, but where he went afterwards or what happened at that point we still don't know.

"Ben has killed someone already, so he certainly is capable of it. The last one was not an accident, but it was a bit of rage, a moment where he was under pressure and reacted badly. I think he is capable of it and I also think he is very capable of hiding it. Ben knows what it is like inside and he doesn't want to go there again, so he is capable of doing it and hiding it."

Ben comforts Abi
Â© BBC
Ben could still be hiding secrets

Would you like it to be him?
"Well, if it is him I hope he won't get caught because I will be out of a job! I want him to be involved because I think it would make an interesting twist, bearing in mind he was Lucy's uncle. I don't think he did kill her, as I don't think he'd be that stupid to come out and kill someone straight away, bearing in mind he'd only been out for a couple of months. I want him to be involved, but I really can't see him being the killer."

How do you feel about the 'live week' being planned for EastEnders' 30th anniversary in February?
"I am nervous, I've got to say! I signed the contract at the wrong time, didn't I? (Laughs.) It will be good and it is a new experience. I have never done it before - obviously I have done lots of theatre work myself, but it is a whole different ball game as it's multi-camera and you can't move much. I have seen the YouTube video of the top 10 mistakes in a live ep and I am thinking, 'I don't want to become one of them!' I am looking forward to it, as it's great to stick on your CV that you have done that."

Has your world changed since joining the show?
"Massively! I can't go to the local pub on a hangover and have a carvery any more. I can't hide in the corner like I used to! It has picked up over the last few weeks. I get the train as well - everyone says, 'Why are you on a train?' and I say, 'Why not? We don't get Ferraris when we come to EastEnders'. So it has changed but I haven't had any bad stuff happen."

Do you feel settled on the show now?
"Yeah, I do, I've got grey hairs already! (Laughs.) It's nice - it's a great place to be and a good working environment. Everyone is switched on, the scripts keep coming out and there is more and more exciting stuff. It's good training as well - it's my first big job and this is the perfect place to learn your craft. It's exciting times!"

----------

tammyy2j (13-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders kicks off a new storyline for Ben Mitchell next week as Les and Pam Coker's grandson Paul joins the Square, becoming a new love interest for the troubled teenager.

Paul's arrival coincides with a difficult time for Ben's relationship with Abi Branning, as she is keen to spice up their romance by seducing him at The Arches.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Harry Reid, who plays Ben, for an exclusive chat about next week's episodes and his time with the BBC soap so far.

After nearly a year filming at EastEnders, do you feel like you've settled in now?
"I do actually! Someone actually asked me the other day, 'Oh Harry, you've been here a couple of years now, haven't you?' I said, 'No, it's only been about eight months!' So it already seems like everyone else feels like I've been here for ages!

"After a few months you do feel settled in here. It's that overused saying that 'it's like a big family', but it is! I feel well at home."

Ben becomes more prominent on screen again in the next few weeks, so is it nice to be busy at work again?
"Very! Obviously the last big thing Ben had was the story with Max and The Arches, which was really exciting. We also had the Lucy Beale story around that time too. It's nice now to start getting into some meaty stuff and exploring a little bit of Ben's complicated mind!"

What kind of dynamic can we expect between Ben and Paul Coker?
"Obviously we know that Ben's gay - he's trying to hide it again at the moment, but he originally came out as a gay man a few years ago. We also know that Paul is a gay character who's a bit more open than Ben, and his family have helped with that. 

"What will be interesting for Ben - quite like what would have happened with Johnny Carter - is that Paul is an outlet for his true feelings. He can express what he really feels with Paul, rather than with Abi. I think it'll be interesting to see how Ben copes with having someone around who he really likes."

Are Ben and Paul a good match, or is Ben just happy to have attention from someone?
"Well I think there's not really many choices for Ben - Paul's the only other gay guy on the Square! (Laughs) I think in terms of a match, they could be quite good. You'll come to see that Paul is much softer than Ben.

"I always said that I thought Ben's ideal bloke would be someone who won't overpower him. He's also got to trust this person not to reveal his secret. Although people know he's gay, it's something he's very secretive about."

Does Ben feel guilty about stringing Abi along?
"Massively. They've been friends for a long time and I think he does love Abi for who she is, but there's no lust involved. When it comes to a male, there's an element of lust within Ben that he fails to create when he's with Abi."

How awkward is it for Ben when Abi tries to seduce him at The Arches next week?
"It is awkward, but Ben has had sex with a woman before, hence the baby! (Laughs.) We have to remember that it's not that he's never slept with a woman, so that kind of awkwardness is gone. 

"Ben knows that he has to do it to protect his relationship, otherwise Abi's going to get a little bit suspicious. But I don't feel it's a massive step for him because he's done it before - that step was with Lola a few years back."

Is Ben worried when Jay gets suspicious and threatens to tell Abi the truth?
"Obviously they're all part of a friendship group and they're all loyal to each other after years and years of friendship. I think Jay cares about Ben, but he also cares about Abi. Ultimately though, Ben is his brother. Ben will always listen to what Jay has to say, but I think he will hopefully take it more as advice than as a threat."

Have you enjoyed working with newcomer Jonny Labey, who's playing Paul?
"He's been fantastic. He's very professional and he's settled in very quickly, to be honest. I met him on his audition day and he was a lovely lad, then when he started on the show he was still very humble. He's a brilliant professional."

How would you say the fans are responding to Ben?
"It's interesting to think about the public's reaction because I personally don't like Ben. I think he can be a bit of an idiot, but he's great to play! I've not had any agg, which has been nice. When you've got Phil Mitchell as your dad, I think people run! (Laughs.)

"I've never asked the public to like Ben, because I don't like him myself. I think it'll take a few years and for Ben to do a few more loyal things for me to like him. But I think what's important, and what's slowly becoming the case, is that the public are starting to understand Ben - and that's all I ask. 

"Hopefully I'll get that across, because he's a mixed-up little boy. Obviously he's 18 and he's an adult, but if you look across the history of his whole life, it's been horrible for him and that would have an effect on anyone. I like that the viewers are starting to understand exactly what he's about and why he is the way he is."

What was your reaction to the recent return of your on-screen mum Kathy Beale?
"I didn't know about it! I was sat in the restaurant at work watching the anniversary episode and that's when I found out. There was a scene which preceded that with me in The Vic, but when I was filming that, I had no idea of what was coming up next. 

"For me it was unbelievable to see Kathy's return scene and I wanted to go and hug Dom! (Laughs.) It's really, really exciting, just because of what it will do for the show. Dom's said that it's going to be one of the most earth-shattering stories the show has seen, and I think it will be. 

"Kathy has so much history on the show and it's nice for the people who watched years ago when she was in it, because it's a little bit of relation to when EastEnders first started. I hope the viewing figures will be big for the selection of episodes when Kathy sees Ian and Ben again - hopefully there'll be a big reaction."

Have you had a chance to introduce yourself to Gillian Taylforth?
"I have, yeah, and she's absolutely perfect as an on-screen mum. She's just a normal down-to-earth woman and she's so loving. As soon as I met Gillian, I got the feeling of a loving person, so when it comes to what's on-screen, I feel that it will become natural to be able to love her like a mum."

Looking back, are you glad that Ben wasn't Lucy Beale's killer?
"I am very glad. I wanted to be involved but it would have made the public's hate for Ben even stronger if he was the killer - it would have been two women that he'd killed, so there would have been a bit of a repetition there. I was very, very glad with how it turned out, but I was so happy to be involved in the story as it was."

Being a Mitchell, have you been able to learn a lot from the established cast?
"Definitely. Obviously when I first came here I was working closely with Linda Henry and she was absolutely fantastic. With Linda, Steve McFadden, Letitia Dean, Jamie Borthwick, Perry Fenwick and Lorna Fitzgerald, I'm completely surrounded by actors who have been in this show and experienced it. They've been up, down, their stories have been big and small - and they've dealt with every angle or obstacle that you can encounter here. 

"Working with Steve is brilliant. You also feel like it's a different atmosphere when you work with him, just because there's a level of quality to his work which you have to admire.

"I'm so glad he's on the longlist for TV Choice Awards coming up. He's a gem to the show, he really is. Obviously I'm not putting the others down as they're all fantastic, but to be working with Steve McFadden I couldn't have struck more lucky. I only came out of uni a year ago, so I'm laughing!"

Are you hoping to stick around as Ben for a long stint?
"I am - I really want to. I'm Ben the fifth and I'd like for there to be no more, to be honest. I want to take the character on as my own. I think Ben is so exciting with all of his problems - being half-Beale, half-Mitchell, being gay but having a girlfriend, as well as being a murderer. 

"There's so many layers to this bloke and I want to explore all these layers. I'm hoping to be here for a long, long time."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Harry Reid has teased Ben Mitchell's reaction to the news that his mother Kathy Beale is alive.

Kathy (Gillian Taylforth) briefly reappeared on screen in EastEnders' 30th anniversary week in February, shocking viewers who had believed she was dead following an off-screen car crash in 2006.

Her sons Ben and Ian currently have no idea that Kathy is actually alive and Reid has revealed that his character could react very angrily to the news.

Speaking to All About Soap, he said: "I think it is more anger he will be feeling because of the lies and deceit that have gone on. 

"Ben wouldn't have been the person he was today if his mum hadn't died. Remember what he was like when he was a little boy? He didn't say boo to a goose. 

"But his mum died and then he spent a few more years with Phil Mitchell. He gave that geezer a slapping down, then out, then in the nick again - it's all because Kathy died. So there is going to be a lot of anger."

Reid also said that he thinks that Ben and Ian's reactions to Kathy's reappearance will differ drastically.

He added : "I think there will be a real difference in Ian and Ben's approach to Kathy. Ian is soft, you know? I think as much as Ian will hate it and be so upset by Kathy's lies, she will explain and he will forgive her. 

"Ian wasn't so young when Kathy 'died'. He's older and of course as we've seen, he has hidden a few secrets himself in his time. I think there will be more acceptance from Ian. But with Ben, I am not so sure. I can see it really hurting him actually."

Speaking about how he has been preparing for the hugely dramatic scenes, Reid said: "I have been thinking about it a lot and as weird as it sounds, I have actually been talking to my own mum about it - about how Ben would feel - which has been pretty helpful. 

"I have been trying to work out how it would be if your mum had been dead for 10 years and you then suddenly see her walk in the door."

EastEnders will air Kathy's return later in the summer.

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> EastEnders star Harry Reid has teased Ben Mitchell's reaction to the news that his mother Kathy Beale is alive.


Harry's obviously given Kathy's reappearance a lot of thought - which is a good sign.

----------

maidmarian (15-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders teen Ben Mitchell could be in a whole lot of trouble after being wrongly arrested for the murder of Lucy Beale.

Friday's dramatic episode of the Walford soap (July 17) saw Ben hauled in for questioning by the Mitchell family's old enemy DCI Marsden, who has taken over the Lucy investigation.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Harry Reid, who plays Ben, for a chat about the surprise twist and what it means for his troubled character.

How did you feel about getting this big storyline?
"I was really pleased. It came as a big shock to me, but I was really happy to be involved in something so exciting. It's obviously going to raise a lot of emotions, so it's a chance for me get into Ben a little bit more and see what's going on in his head."

Did the writers tell you about Ben's arrest a long time before you filmed it?
"I found out that he was getting nicked when I read the script! I literally opened the pack of scripts up and read it then. It took me by surprise, but I was glad about that in some ways. For me as an actor, I don't really like to know too much - only because then you start thinking about stuff that you shouldn't know is going to happen. 

"Ben obviously didn't know this was coming up, so I just stored it away in my cupboard after I'd read it. Then when it came to the week before we filmed it, I had my head buried in the script and then cracked on from there."

People had speculated for ages that Max would be getting arrested this week. Do you think this Ben twist will have surprised a lot of people?
"Massively! It's been all over the magazines that it'll be Max. I've even been at home and my mum has been saying, 'It's got to be Max who's getting nicked, hasn't it?' I've just said, 'Yeah probably, you'd think so wouldn't you?' (Laughs.) I enjoyed that, but I told my mum to make sure she tuned into the last two episodes of the week!

"I think everyone had forgotten about Ben, which really surprises me. I've been reading all of the articles around this and it hasn't even been mentioned that it could be him. Even the public have been saying that it's 'obviously Max', so I think it's been really cleverly done here. Jake [Wood, who plays Max] has said that he'll be leaving for a little while, so that made everyone think that it must be Max."


Ben runs
Â© BBC
Ben is chased by the police

Was it fun to film the scene where you were chased all round the set?!
"Yeah - I really, really enjoyed it. I was knackered by the end of it - I'm not a fit person I must say! But I really enjoyed it - that scene opened up the set more for me and hopefully for the audience it does the same. It gives them angles of Albert Square and little alleys that they haven't seen for a while. I was certainly quite fresh to some of the places we went into for that scene. 

"As much as I enjoyed it because of the content of the scene, I also enjoyed it because there was so much professionalism on set and everyone was really up for it. All of the extras and the coppers were all on the ball and everyone wanted to make it look good. It's an exciting little scene and the director Dominic Keavey was brilliant. It was a great little block and I hope that shows on screen."

How will Ben cope when he faces police questioning next week?
"All I can say is let's remember that he's a 19-year-old boy. As much as he's a Mitchell and he's got his tough side, he's also a Beale and he's got his emotional side. 

"I'd say just look out for how he handles pressure-filled situations, especially involving the Old Bill and prison sentences. He's been there before, so is he scared about going back to prison or actually is he not bothered because he knows how to handle it? You'll have to wait and see with that one."

DCI Marsden is an EastEnders legend in her own right, so have you enjoyed filming with Sophie Stanton who plays her?
"That was the other little shock! When I was reading the script and saw Marsden's name pop up, I was thinking, 'Hold on a minute!' Sophie is absolutely brilliant and I've loved working with her. She is a legend on this show. I hadn't ever met her since I'd been here, but she's someone that I used to watch as a viewer. I used to get angry watching her and think she was a miserable copper! (Laughs.) 

"But she's great at the role - her and Alison Newman who plays DI Keeble are just fantastic together. They're a bit of a dream team. I can tell you that going up against those two powerful women is a bit scary!"

A shock arrest is made on the Square
Â© BBC
DCI Marsden has Ben in her sights

Will this storyline allow us to find out more about what Ben was doing on the night that Lucy was killed?
"Yeah, it does. The flashback episode doesn't lie, but there are also little time lapses where we don't know where he was. But it's more about getting an honest answer out of Ben. When he went to Ian's after Lucy's phone and purse were dug up and he explained himself, there was something still not adding up and he still wasn't telling Ian everything. 

"This is Ben's chance to actually come clean and tell the whole truth and nothing but the truth, so we'll see ultimately how he does that."

Do you think the viewers will feel sorry for Ben?
"I'd like to think so but they probably won't, will they?! I think in some ways they might, as people know that he didn't do it and they might think that it's a bit unfair. It would be nice for people to feel for him because it's another bad thing that's happened in Ben's life. 

"In Ben's mind he's thinking, 'Yeah I did it once but you can't just keep coming back to me!' That's what's going through his mind, and his mind's messed up as it is. I think it'll be interesting to watch."

A shock arrest is made on the Square
Â© BBC
Can Ben prove his innocence?

On a separate note, have you enjoyed the reaction to the Ben and Paul storyline so far?
"I am! We're on the longlist for the Best Affair prize at the Inside Soap Awards. I was really happy with that and thought it was quite cool! 

"I've also really enjoyed Jonny's performances since he's been on the show. I think he's created a really nice, rounded character there in Paul. I think the audience won't really accept Ben and Paul's relationship until it's out there. Some might, but I think the majority won't. 

"I think people would rather see Ben come out and be happy and be gay, rather than having this relationship in secret where he can't express himself. I think the viewers are liking it, but they're ultimately waiting for the moment where Ben plucks up the courage to be himself. Paul's got that already and Ben needs to get some of that from him."

Finally, we have to ask - have you filmed your first scene with your on-screen mum Gillian Taylforth (Kathy) yet?
"I haven't had a scene with her yet but I absolutely can't wait for when I do!"

----------

lizann (18-07-2015), maidmarian (18-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Harry Reid thinks the soap should push more boundaries with its storylines - and wants to see his character Ben Mitchell pursue Dean Wicks.

Ben is currently enjoying a secret fling with Paul Coker, despite trying to convince his family that he is straight with his ongoing relationship with Abi Branning.


An implied sex scene in a funeral parlour involving Paul and Ben recently garnered 48 Ofcom complaints, which are now being assessed.

Discussing his hopes for more controversy in future storylines, Reid told the Daily Star: "Do you know what I'd love to see? I'd love it if Ben went after an older straight guy and tried to turn him.

"Someone like Dean would be a good one to target. It would be an amazing storyline."

Reid also admitted that he has had some "great feedback" from the gay community for his role as Ben and added that he feels sad gay actors are refusing to come out in Hollywood for fear of missing out on leading roles.

He said: "I'm a straight guy playing a gay role. There is no reason why it can't work the other way around.

"It's all down to acting. It's rubbish if people in Hollywood won't give openly gay actors a chance."

----------


## Dazzle

> Harry Reid thinks the soap should push more boundaries with its storylines - and wants to see his character Ben Mitchell pursue Dean Wicks.


It seems the whole EE team have forgotten that Dean's a rapist and just think of him as an ordinary male character...  :Angry: 




> An implied sex scene in a funeral parlour involving Paul and Ben recently garnered 48 Ofcom complaints, which are now being assessed.


That scene's now been cleared by Ofcom.

----------

maidmarian (18-08-2015), parkerman (18-08-2015), tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> It seems the whole EE team have forgotten that Dean's a rapist and just think of him as an ordinary male character... 
> 
> 
> 
> That scene's now been cleared by Ofcom.


 Ben to pursue Dean???  Since when does Ben care about what Dean does? 

And what's Ofcom's beef?  Considering the amount of stuff on tv nowadays, I thought the sex scene was pretty tame. Or are they complaining just because it involved 2 blokes???

----------


## Dazzle

> And what's Ofcom's beef?  Considering the amount of stuff on tv nowadays, I thought the sex scene was pretty tame. Or are they complaining just because it involved 2 blokes???


Ofcom don't have a beef thankfully.  The complaints were apparently about the sex happening in the same room as a corpse, but I suspect there might have been a lot less complaints if it had involved a straight couple.  :Wal2l:

----------

maidmarian (18-08-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Typical. And we're supposed to be an equal rights country, too!

----------


## Perdita

I think in this instance the sexuality of the characters had nothing to do with it .. but the location of where they were intimate

----------

parkerman (18-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think in this instance the sexuality of the characters had nothing to do with it .. but the location of where they were intimate


Well, Ofcom's own words allude to the fact that it was a gay scene:

_"Ofcom assessed a number of complaints about a storyline in these episodes and concluded they didn't raise issues warranting further investigation.

We found the scenes were justified in the context of a long-running plotline and sexual contact between the characters was implied rather than overt.

Our rules don't discriminate between scenes involving opposite sex and same sex couples."_

(Taken from: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...plIUAcp4n7Mm0z)

While I'm sure some of the complaints were solely based on the fact the scene was set in an undertakers, given the outrage at Ben and Paul's previous gay kiss I'd be surprised if there wasn't an element of homophobia in some of the complaints.

----------

maidmarian (18-08-2015), parkerman (18-08-2015), Perdita (18-08-2015), storyseeker1 (18-08-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Disgusting!  Some people will just use any excuse to make a complaint.  Hello! It's the 21st century, people! Get with the times and get over it!

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015), lizann (18-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

how about ben giving dean a taste of his own medicine, ben raping dean, hollyoaks did male rape twice, complaints would be overload though

----------


## maidmarian

> how about ben giving dean a taste of his own medicine, ben raping dean, hollyoaks did male rape twice, complaints would be overload though


I thought that was what the actor playing
Ben meant in the interview!
Better take a "think nice thoughts" tablet!

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## storyseeker1

Somehow the idea of Ben raping Dean seems unlikely.  I mean, it would be poetic justice, and I'd be all for it, but Dean's taller and seemingly stronger than Ben.

----------


## Perdita

t is what EastEnders' Ben Mitchell has been dreading the most, but his dad Phil Mitchell will discover the truth about his fling with Paul Coker over the autumn.

Ben (Harry Reid) has been determined to convince Phil that he is straight since embarking on a relationship with Abi Branning last year, but has recently fallen for the charms of Paul.

Ben threatens Paul
Â©  BBC
Despite the fact that Ben is keen to keep his budding relationship with Paul (Jonny Labey) under wraps, his worst fears will become a reality when Phil finds out.

A horrified Phil will walk in on Ben and Paul in a compromising position, leaving him in no doubt about his son's sexuality.

Whether Phil will expose the truth to Abi remains to be seen, but Ben will have other things on his mind over the next few months when he discovers that his mum Kathy is actually alive.

----------

Dazzle (03-09-2015), tammyy2j (03-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't think Phil will tell Abi, he might make Ben marry her though

----------

maidmarian (03-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Harry Reid has hinted that his character Ben Mitchell will be manipulated by the show's new villain Gavin Sullivan.

The troubled teenager was last night reunited with Gavin (Paul Nicholas) for the first time in years, as he became embroiled in the tense situation involving his stepdad and his newly-returned mum Kathy.

Gavin has kidnapped Ben's father Phil in an attempt to extort money from the Mitchells, but it may not take long before Ben sees a more appealing side to him.

Reid commented: "We have to remember he was Ben's stepdad and father figure for years. He grew up with him and there will be a lot of love there. 

"Ben came back a happy child, so you think Gavin is a perfect dad as he helped create that kid. There's a real connection there between them, having spent time together and loved each other."

EastEnders boss Dominic Treadwell-Collins also recently promised an interesting dynamic between the two characters, revealing that Gavin would "manipulate Ben as well as Kathy" in upcoming stories.

Ben will spend the next few days planning to join Kathy when she runs away again, but first they have to come up with the cash that Gavin is demanding.

Gavin arrives and says hello to Ben
Â© BBC
Gavin and Ben were reunited last night

"He takes the opportunity with both hands to run off and start a new life in a fairytale land," Reid explained. "It comes from the fact that Gavin is a nasty bloke with an edge about him. Ultimately it's always going back to them together in South Africa when they were a proper family. 

"The idea they could have that opportunity again takes over. The impulse takes over to leg it out of Walford. They want the money from Ian to save Phil. They tell a little fib to Ian about why they need the money. Ben thinks he is doing the right thing - saving his dad and getting his new life with his mum, which he always wanted deep down. 

"Ben will lie to Ian to save his own skin. He did it with Lucy Beale and he will do it again if he has to. Ben does feel bad for Ian. He loves him and it's one of those situations where you say: 'We will do this now and come back in five years when we are sorted and settled. We will be a normal family and send postcards and have Christmas dinner.' That's what they are looking for in the future."

Kathy and Ben come up with a plan 
Â© BBC
Ben and Kathy will try to fool their family

The storyline is building up to another unmissable set of Halloween episodes on the Square, which are expected to feature some big twists and turns.

Teasing what's to come, Reid added: "It's bad, it's really bad. It's potentially life-changing for the Square, for the Mitchell family, and you will be shocked."

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2015), lizann (14-10-2015), parkerman (14-10-2015), tammyy2j (14-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

B


> "It's potentially life-changing for the Square, for the Mitchell family, and you will be shocked."


It looks like an explosive story that could rock the Square and the lives of the inhabitants will never be the same again. :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2015), lizann (14-10-2015), Perdita (14-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

did gavin hurt or abuse ben in the past?

----------


## Perdita

> did gavin hurt or abuse ben in the past?


Not sure whether he abused Ben but I can imagine he abused Kathy and Ben might have witnessed it

----------

maidmarian (14-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> did gavin hurt or abuse ben in the past?


No.  This is a quote by Harry Reid (Ben) from Perdita's recent spoiler on this thread:




> Reid commented: "We have to remember he was Ben's stepdad and father figure for years. He grew up with him and there will be a lot of love there.
> 
> "Ben came back a happy child, so you think Gavin is a perfect dad as he helped create that kid. There's a real connection there between them, having spent time together and loved each other."


So it seems Ben only has happy memories of Gavin.  That's going to muddy the waters...

----------

maidmarian (16-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ben Mitchell will be left humiliated next week when his mother Kathy Beale discusses his sexuality.

Ben (Harry Reid) has spent the last year in a relationship with Abi Branning, but he opened up to Kathy about the struggles he has faced being gay during emotional scenes after he realised she was still alive.

Kathy will be forced to revisit her misgivings as a parent next week during a heart-to-heart with Jane, in which she realises just how troubled her grandson Bobby really is.

When Jane reveals that Ben had been in prison prior to murdering Heather Trott, Kathy's thoughts start to return to her son and she later decides to speak to Phil.

However, as Kathy confronts Phil about the way he has brought Ben up, she gets more than she bargained for when both Ben and Abi hear her talking about his sexuality.

With Ben furious with her, Kathy shares her fears with Jane and wonders if she's lost him for good this time.

Meanwhile, Ben is left to pick up the pieces with Abi, who will undoubtedly be keen to know if there is any truth in what Kathy said. Will he finally be honest with her?

----------

lizann (02-12-2015), maidmarian (01-12-2015), Rear window (01-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

deep down abi knows there is truth, she is afraid to be alone maybe someone could get her dad out he could be innocent

----------

maidmarian (02-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

As news of Louise Mitchell's EastEnders return sinks in, we can't help asking ourselves one question - how well can she live alongside her half-brother Ben?

Phil's kids were embroiled in a disturbing feud when they last appeared on screen together in 2010. Who can forget a very troubled Ben abusing his younger sibling following his own ordeal with twisted Stella Crawford?

An EastEnders source has told* Digital Spy* that Louise and Ben will be at loggerheads when they're reunited on screen next year. Sounds like old hostilities haven't been forgotten even though both characters now have new heads!

With 14-year-old Louise now feisty and more than capable of standing up for herself, could Ben be about to meet his match?

If you weren't an avid viewer at the time or just need a recap, these videos below offer an insight into just how nasty Ben was when he took his anger out on a defenceless Louise.

Ben burned his sibling with a hot spoon after she played a prank on him and later locked her in a shed, but he was forced to face the wrath of his father Phil once the Walford hardman found out what was going on.

https://youtu.be/kWATSGb96pY

https://youtu.be/HdzO6reThDM


EastEnders fans are also convinced that Lucas Johnson's son Jordan, another of Ben's former targets, could return soon following the recent references to what he's been getting up to away from Walford.

We wouldn't want to be in Ben's shoes if two of his enemies end up back on the Square. Could he be forced to unleash the infamous Spanner of Doom again?

https://youtu.be/fLISr6Py8g4

EastEnders announced the return of Louise yesterday, confirming that actress Tilly Keeper is taking over the role from previous cast member Brittany Papple. 

Keeper commented: "I am so thrilled to be joining the cast of EastEnders, especially to be joining the Mitchell clan!

"It's a dream come true and I can't wait to get stuck into the role and see what lies in store for Louise."

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015), parkerman (19-12-2015), Rear window (20-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Ben Mitchell will get a huge shock next week after he tries to end his relationship with his girlfriend Abi Branning... yep, again!

Recent scenes have seen Ben (Harry Reid) realise that he needs to call it off with Abi once and for all, after finally admitting that he's in love with Paul Coker.

Although Ben has tried and failed to be honest with Abi (Lorna Fitzgerald) about his sexuality before, he ​is determined not to back down this time. Sadly, he is soon stopped in his tracks when she returns from her skiing trip with an injury.

Aware that Ben wants to talk to her and keen to avoid the inevitable, Abi subsequently offers to help out in the kitchen at The Vic, where she makes a new friend in Aunt Babe.

As the pair start to bond, Abi soon becomes unsettled when Babe raises questions about her relationship, and she later reveals that Ben didn't make it home the night before. 

​Ben prepares dinner for Abi as he gets ready to break it off​
Â©  BBC
Never one to mind her own business, Babe soon becomes an unlikely ally for Abi and decides to speak to Kathy about the situation. Kathy reluctantly agrees to take the bait and attempts to warn off Paul, but Ben didn't spend the night with him either...

Knowing that he can't continue living a lie for much longer, Ben prepares dinner for Abi and gets ready to tell her the truth. However, his plans are scuppered when she finds a present and assumes it's for her, but upon opening it, realises that it must be for Paul.

With Ben slipping away from her, a devastated Abi rushes over to The Vic where she confides in Aunt Babe again. Abi later has a shock in store for Ben, but what is it?  

EastEnders airs these scenes on Friday, February 11 at 8pm on BBC One

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2016), Glen1 (02-02-2016), maidmarian (02-02-2016), tammyy2j (02-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Abi later has a shock in store for Ben, but what is it?



Is she up the 'duff duff duff''?

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2016), moonstorm (02-02-2016), Siobhan (03-02-2016), tammyy2j (02-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Abi later has a shock in store for Ben, but what is it?



Is she up the 'duff duff duff''?

----------


## Perdita

> Is she up the 'duff duff duff''?


That is what I am wondering too

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is she up the 'duff duff duff''?


I think she will lie that she is

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2016), maidmarian (02-02-2016), Rear window (02-02-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> I think she will lie that she is


yes if she isn't she will say she is?

----------


## moonstorm

> Is she up the 'duff duff duff''?


 :Cheer:  :Cheer: , that was very good, made me laugh.

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2016), Rear window (02-02-2016), sarah c (02-02-2016), tammyy2j (03-02-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Is she up the 'duff duff duff''?


what triplets!!!!!!!

----------

maidmarian (03-02-2016), moonstorm (02-02-2016), Rear window (02-02-2016), tammyy2j (03-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ben has no interest in Lexi would he want another child even with Abi and a lie

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2016), lizann (04-02-2016), Rear window (03-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Well, latest news states that Abi says she's pregnant, and of course Ben ends up choosing to stay with her over Paul.  This is not good drama or even mildly amusing anymore! I am sooo sick to death of Abi and Ben! For god's sake, Ben, grow a pair and leave her, will ya!  And writers; stop dragging on the storylines! It's bad enough with Bobby, but Ben too??! 

Whit overhears Abi and Babe talking, and convinces Ben it might be a trick, but apparently Abi's got a pregnancy test to prove it. They even go a doctor's appointment, and their baby's due in October.  Somehow I doubt Abi could pull off a heist like this, so I'm guessing the pregnancy is true. Then again, Babe does have experience with this kind of stuff, so who knows?

----------

lizann (09-02-2016), parkerman (09-02-2016), Rear window (09-02-2016), tammyy2j (10-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

One thing I can't understand... In the spoilers, apparently Ben says he wants to be a good father, unlike Phil, but if that's true then why isn't he there for Lexi?!

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), lizann (09-02-2016), parkerman (09-02-2016), tammyy2j (10-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> One thing I can't understand... In the spoilers, apparently Ben says he wants to be a good father, unlike Phil, but if that's true then why isn't he there for Lexi?!


He probably would be if the production team had kept Lola on Albert Square instead of letting her go  :Angry:

----------


## lizann

ben might not be dad, could be god kush :Stick Out Tongue:  also i doubt ben and abi have sex rarely although it takes only once

----------


## parkerman

I think Bobby is the real father.

----------

moonstorm (10-02-2016), Rear window (10-02-2016), tammyy2j (10-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Well, at least now we know Abi is not pregnant, but it looks like that's not going to stop her trying.  According to the latest news, Abi tries to get Ben in the mood (good luck with that) so that she can get pregnant for real, but her plans get scuppered when Ben reveals that he thinks he might have STD (Sexually Transmitted Disease), so obviously he can't sleep with her until he goes to the doctor and gets tested. Obviously this means her plan is ruined, as the longer she leaves it the less believable her pregnancy story will be, as the timing will be off etc.   When she tells Babe this, Babe makes a shocking suggestions. Anyone got any ideas what she suggests?  Here are mine, with the least likely being the first: - 

1.  Babe tells her to come clean and be honest. 
2.  She tells Abi to sleep with him anyway and just take the risk that she won't catch anything, because he'll find out the truth if she doesn't. 
3.  Tells her to go out and sleep with the first guy she can find and get pregnant by him. 
4.  Go to a sperm bank.

----------

Rear window (16-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Here are mine, with the least likely being the first: - 
> 
> 1.  Babe tells her to come clean and be honest. 
> 2.  She tells Abi to sleep with him anyway and just take the risk that she won't catch anything, because he'll find out the truth if she doesn't. 
> 3.  Tells her to go out and sleep with the first guy she can find and get pregnant by him. 
> 4.  Go to a sperm bank.


3.
But if she picks Jordan (There was a spark from him the other day to her, and she responded with delight seeing him) then there's only a minor problem. Abi isn't very bright so it might be the way this goes. Would tie Jordan to the square more which might be a good thing storywise.

----------


## Rear window

> Here are mine, with the least likely being the first: - 
> 
> 1.  Babe tells her to come clean and be honest. 
> 2.  She tells Abi to sleep with him anyway and just take the risk that she won't catch anything, because he'll find out the truth if she doesn't. 
> 3.  Tells her to go out and sleep with the first guy she can find and get pregnant by him. 
> 4.  Go to a sperm bank.


3.
But if she picks Jordan (There was a spark from him the other day to her, and she responded with delight seeing him) then there's only a minor problem. Abi isn't very bright so it might be the way this goes. Would tie Jordan to the square more which might be a good thing storywise.

----------

maidmarian (16-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> But if she picks Jordan (There was a spark from him the other day to her, and she responded with delight seeing him) then there's only a minor problem. Abi isn't very bright so it might be the way this goes. Would tie Jordan to the square more which might be a good thing storywise.


Even Abi's not that dumb and desperate...surely?  :EEK!:

----------


## Rear window

> Even Abi's not that dumb and desperate...surely?


Erm she's stupid enough to go along with this plan to start with?  :Smile:

----------


## Rear window

> Even Abi's not that dumb and desperate...surely?


Erm she's stupid enough to go along with this plan to start with?  :Smile:

----------


## sarah c

maybe in a desperate attempt to get pregnant she agrees to sleep with Ben's father

that's never been done before?

----------


## Dazzle

> Erm she's stupid enough to go along with this plan to start with?


She's obviously none too bright* and what's worse it was made obvious in last night's episode that she hadn't considered the consequences of not actually being pregnant when she made her big announcement. But surely even she wouldn't think she could pass off a mixed race baby as Ben's?

* And yet she was always depicted as the clever one of the family...  :EEK!:

----------

Perdita (16-02-2016), Rear window (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> She's obviously none too bright* and what's worse it was made obvious in last night's episode that she hadn't considered the consequences of not actually being pregnant when she made her big announcement. But surely even she wouldn't think she could pass off a mixed race baby as Ben's?
> 
> * And yet she was always depicted as the clever one of the family...


She might not be thinking clearly - but let's say she goes out to cop off, she gets rejected, gets a little drunk and then traps off with Jordan who comforts her... 
Easy script, it's writing itself.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), parkerman (16-02-2016), Perdita (16-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

And of course, as we know, in a Soap, a one night stand ALWAYS results in a pregnancy.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2016), Glen1 (16-02-2016), Rear window (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> She might not be thinking clearly - but let's say she goes out to cop off, she gets rejected, gets a little drunk and then traps off with Jordan who comforts her... 
> Easy script, it's writing itself.


Well, it wouldn't be the stupidest thing that EE has ever come up with, though the thought of this dragging on for months till the baby is born is a nightmare to consider.  Yeah, Abi was bright, but it's amazing how your brain can seem to turn itself off when you're obsessed with getting something, when deep down you know it is impossible.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2016), maidmarian (16-02-2016), parkerman (16-02-2016), Rear window (16-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

some stds can leave males with no active juice in their pumps so jumping ben could do nothing for abi

----------


## storyseeker1

Just a thought; but do you think Ben might suspect Abi's lying?  I mean, it's probably just a coincidence, but the fact that Ben is considering that he might have STD and can't risk sleeping with Abi right at the point where Abi says she's pregnant and starts trying to get frisky with him, may not be totally coincidental.  

He already suspected she was lying, but she seemingly convinced him with that fake pregnancy tester, but if he were to look back he might remember that when Whit told him about her and Babe working together, he might realise that Babe would have overheard them talking, because...Hello! They were discussing it right in the Vic, where Babe works, and she was right behind them!  If he realised this, he might also realise that Babe could have warned Abi and gotten her the tester.  He would also realise that if she was lying about being pregnant then she would most likely try to get pregnant as fast as she could, so as not to get found out. So if she tried to get frisky with him, which would be a sign that she's lying, he decided that he would stay away from her as long as he could. Pretending he might have STD and have to go in for tests would be the perfect excuse to stay away from her.

----------

Rear window (17-02-2016), Siobhan (18-02-2016), tammyy2j (18-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Ben sleeping with more than Paul and Abi?

----------


## Dazzle

> Is Ben sleeping with more than Paul and Abi?


He had at least one casual hook up recently when he stayed out all night.

----------

Rear window (19-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

he is going to try and kill phil

----------


## Perdita

Over on EastEnders, Ben Mitchell finally makes a move he can be proud of as he decides to go public with his relationship.

Ben (Harry Reid) is finally starting to settle into a happy romance with Paul Coker following his split from Abi Branning, but he still has to face the daunting task of being honest with his dad Phil.

With things going well and Phil also in a better mood, Ben decides to publicly kiss Paul (Jonny Labey) at The Vic while the pub is packed out for a darts match.

While most people are happy for Ben, he doesn't get the reaction he'd hoped for when Phil childishly storms off home.

Ben Mitchell kisses Paul Coker in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

Ben Mitchell kisses Paul Coker in EastEnders
Â©  BBC
Sharon, Kathy and Jay all feel bad for Ben and decide to intervene by following Phil and trying to make him see reason. Can they get through to him, or is Phil and Ben's relationship about to turn rocky again?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Monday, April 25 at 8pm on BBC One.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (17-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

johnny providing a shoulder to ben

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> johnny providing a shoulder to ben


Looks like they're lining up the next available boyfriend.  Not too soon I hope.

----------

tammyy2j (21-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Looks like they're lining up the next available boyfriend.  Not too soon I hope.


I hate that Paul's death is being used as a push for Ben and Johnny  :Angry:

----------

lizann (22-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (22-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

i don't think johnny was close mates with ben and paul but now they are were, is it as all gay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders fans can expect fireworks next week as Ben Mitchell and Jay Brown make their move against Paul Coker's killers.

The pair are determined to get revenge and they seize their moment when Jay locates an address for their current whereabouts, but are they playing with fire by taking the law into their own hands?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Harry Reid, who plays Ben, for all the gossip on what's coming up - from the sinister payback plan to Grant's next return...

Why is Ben so hell-bent on revenge?

"Ben has always felt: 'I am a gay man, but I can't show myself to be gay in the public eye'. So he finally bit the bullet and then in the one moment of real love, which they shared amongst the community by holding hands and coming out of the club after a nice night with each other, he's had that taken away from him.

"Ben is angry with the world. He has fought this and in some ways it has proven him right, because he always believed he couldn't be out there. Now Paul has been taken away from him, after he's done exactly what everyone told him was the right thing. 

"It's a very confusing time for him. As outsiders we can see it's unfortunate, but Ben will take that as: 'Clearly I can't be who I am'."

Which scenes have been the hardest to play?

"It's been quite weird with me and Jonny [Labey, who played Paul]. We filmed the last stuff of Paul living and then he went away for a couple of weeks. Then he came back and we did the body bag stuff you have seen on screen recently - that was his hand. That was great for me because I was able to live that moment, but the hardest thing for me was seeing him out of filming.

"That sounds odd, but I had kind of forced myself to believe that he was gone and I had lost him. That helped me as an actor. So when he came back to film the body bag stuff and I saw him in the corridor, I could feel myself welling up and I was like: 'Go away!' That meant the body bag stuff came really naturally. We have built up this great working relationship and I missed Jonny as a person."

What kind of reaction have you seen to the storyline? Especially since we thought Ben was dead at first...

"Social media went a bit crazy. We didn't plan this, but I had booked a week off holiday and it turned out to be when it was announced that I had died. I come into work on the train so people see me coming in, but no-one had seen me for the week. It was starting to heat up and people around at home were coming up to say: 'It's a shame'. 

"All my uni friends were going: 'What's happened Harry? You've lost it, you are back with us auditioning'. I played along with it and we were happy that the public were engrossed with Ben being killed off. People have come to like Ben and it made me happy that people were upset he was going to go. It upset them even more when it turned out to be the lovely one out of the two!"

What did you think when you heard Paul was being killed off?

"I was sad. We built up a good relationship and Jonny is a terrific actor. When he joined the show, I was given the opportunity to play a new side of Ben, which was the happy side we had never seen before. Very rarely do we see that. 

"We got in a month of it and that's gone now, but as an actor it was a gift to play that and even the little tattoo on his finger, it is so important. I'm really gutted he has gone, but this is EastEnders, so I will have another boyfriend!"
Would you like to see Ben have another boyfriend?

"With Johnny Carter, there is this tendency that we have a gay character come on the Square and people go: 'They are obviously getting together'. I think they work better as a friendship, as when Sam Strike was here playing Johnny, they had a little coming together but it didn't happen.

"Actually Johnny has helped Ben through so much, especially the coming out and being comfortable with his surroundings. They are becoming more of a friendship, almost a brotherhood. They are two guys in the same position, but it's easier for Johnny as he has a loving family behind him. I don't see them coming together, but who knows?"

As for the revenge plan, why doesn't Ben just leave it to the law?

"He's not interested in a long drawn-out court case. He has experience with the Old Bill and he knows it will go on for a long time unless he goes and sorts it himself. Plus he's very upset. He has just lost his boyfriend, someone he really loves and Paul was harmless.

"All he is going to think about every single day is some bloke stamping on Paul's face, which is a grim image when you think of it. It was a real vicious hate crime and Ben's a cannon - they have lit the fuse."

How much can you tell us about the pact that Ben and Jay have made together?

"That's between Jay and Ben! Again, they are brothers and they are very close. They look out for each other. They're also not afraid to take big steps. I'll let you find out, but I think Ben and Jay's pact is something that can help each other. Jay's in a bad way at the moment and so is Ben. So it's about them coming together and having a shoulder each to lean on. And doing whatever it takes."

Do you think Ben and Jay could be out of their depth, though?

"I think they're out of their depth in terms of what they're thinking of doing, possibly, with the full-on bloodied revenge. But it depends on whether they do go for that or not."

Are you enjoying the way the younger Mitchells are expanding with Louise and Courtney?

"Yeah, it's really good. Also remember little Denny as well. Bleu Landau's a fantastic little actor. The show's had a little bit of a weird thing with ages. I think we need a few more youngsters and we need a few more of the older olders. We've only really got June Brown now. She's the only one left. I don't want to say any of the others are older! We've kind of got that beautifully middle-aged category, if you like. 

"So it's nice to see more youngsters in and expanding a bit. Me and Jamie [Borthwick, who plays Jay] have always said we love going off and doing our own storylines and then coming back together. 

"And it's all branching out. Louise has got her little stroies with Shakil and Bex. It's starting to become more of a community feel, with families integrating and stuff, which they always do in EastEnders. It's nice. It's quite refreshing."


We know that Grant is coming back again soon. What's it like having both Mitchell brothers on set?

"That was pretty cool. There was a moment when I was in the Mitchell house and Steve McFadden and Ross Kemp were sat at the dining room table next to each other. I was just sat there quite weirdly in the corner just staring at them. It was quite surreal seeing them two together and them talking about old times. It was a real nice thing.

"What me and Jamie really wanted was a scene with all four of us - the Mitchell legacy, if you like. He's a lovely bloke, Ross. A real professional. His stuff is good. I've said this for ages, when Ross comes back there's a point which the nation is gonna love. I'm not going to tell you what it is."

So it's building up to something big?

"I'm not going to tell you, but it's a proper moment. I know what people think of when they think of Grant. They want to see Grant, especially the women. Women love Grant, don't they?"

Do you have much to do with Mark Junior?

"Not really, no. He's Grant's boy, so there's that own little storyline going on there, but I've not had too much with him. Only a little bit. A little snippet that fuels everything."

Could we see a harder side to Mark? He seems like a fairly nice guy so far...

"He's very pretty as well, isn't he? I said: 'How's that Grant's son?' Even Ross went: 'Oh, okay!' It'll be nice to see that little bit of hardness come out in him, but who knows, he might not have that side. He's grown up away from the main Mitchell clan and all the agg that goes with the Mitchells. But being around his dad might bring out a little side of him. It'll be interesting to see."

Where do you think Ben and Phil's relationship goes from here?

"I've grown to realise that Phil and Ben will very much struggle forever to come to an agreement, just because Phil doesn't like that he's gay. He can keep trying and he is trying. There are parts he will accept - like he's talking to him about Paul now. 

"But that hurts Ben even more, because now Paul's dead, Phil can talk about him. It's the whole fact that Phil had to wait for that moment before he could talk to his son about him. Phil will try to accept it, but he never will do fully."

How did you feel about EastEnders exploring the issue of a homophobic attack?

"It's obviously sad because it's such a horrible thing. I didn't realise how much it still goes on. I thought it had stopped to be honest, then I did some research and it does still happen and it's horrible. I was shocked, but at the same time I was glad it had such an impact. 

"It touched many different hearts and souls across the nation and it sparked conversation - and actually it was something that needed to be done. That's the great thing about soap, we bring up problems and we try to make the problem a forefront thing, and as a nation we try to sort it out. It was very powerful and I'm grateful to [former executive producer] Dominic Treadwell-Collins for the storyline."

Did Ben and Paul start to develop a following like Emmerdale's Robron?

"We started to. Ben and Jay have got one. We've got a massive following, several Instagram pages and Twitter pages. Bayâ¦ or Jen! We've got our little thing, but those two characters have been together for ages. 

"But we started to build one for Ben and Paul, a little fanbase, and then he died! So now all the photos are just me looking longingly into the distance and then photos of Jonny scattered about!"

----------

Rice Christie (24-08-2016)

----------


## kaz21

There's more drama for the Mitchells on next week's EastEnders in Tthe wake of Ben's decision to donate his liver to save dad Phil's life.
Upcoming episodes of the BBC1 soap will see Ben tell Phil that he wants to go ahead with the transplant despite his dad's concerns. And pretty soon, Ben is calling a family meeting and telling everyone of his plans. 
But a new crisis will come on Thursday 15 September when Ben goes along to one of Phil's routine hospital appointments and speaks to the doctor about the possibilities of becoming Phil's donor.


Both father and son get a reality check when the doctor explains the risks of the operation and - not wanting to hear it - Phil storms out. Can Ben talk him round? Or will Phil remain resolute in his refusal to accept bens offer.

----------


## tammyy2j

I was disappointed to see Ben on a dating or hook up app site already, I know Pam told him live his life and move on but Paul was the love of his life only buried a week back

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2016), kaz21 (12-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Warning: this article contains spoilers for next week's episodes of EastEnders.

Last night's (September 29) episode of EastEnders gave viewers a surprising twist as Ben Mitchell hooked up with Luke Browning, and it looks like things are set to get even more heated for two.

The truth about the latter's parentage - Luke is the son of James Willmott-Brown, who raped Ben's mum Kathy nearly 30 years ago - may cause heartbreak down the line.

Newly released spoilers for next week's episodes now suggest that after hooking up once again things could get pretty tense for the Mitchell clan as the truth looks set to be revealed after Phil convenes a family meeting.


Â©  BBC
Ben is set to muse over sending the handsome businessman a message following their hookup, but after talking to Michelle - who agrees to contact her date Doug - he too invites Luke for a drink.

However, Ben's date will see him put on a front for the new man in his life and exaggerate certain aspects of his life. Although Luke sees straight through his big talk, they both end up back at The Arches again.


Ben Mitchell and Keanu Taylor in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

Ben's then left feeling pretty conflicted over his new romance as Phil turns to Kathy for advice. Drama and a very big reveal may then be in store as Phil suggests to Ben that Luke comes round to meet the Mitchells.

Perhaps some home truths are in store for the residents of Albert Square?


Digital Spy

----------

Rear window (01-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has confirmed that Harry Reid is leaving the show.

Reid has played Ben Mitchell since 2014, but in the coming months will be shooting his final scenes as part of an exit storyline that will air before the end of this year.

"We can confirm that Harry will be leaving EastEnders," a spokesperson for the soap told Digital Spy.

Related: Soap Movers â who's leaving, returning and joining in EastEnders, Coronation Street, Emmerdale and Hollyoaks?

"Harry has been a great addition to the cast and we wish him all the best for the future."

This isn't the first time Ben has left Albert Square, of course, having been played by multiple actors in the past.

Reid is the fifth star to take on the role of Phil Mitchell's son, and during his stint â which began three years ago on September 22, 2014 â he has been involved in a number of high-profile storylines including Abi Branning's faked pregnancy.

Recent episodes have shown Ben hooking up with Luke Browning, and it looks like things are getting more serious.

Could this current storyline play a part in how Harry Reid's character departs from the soap?


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (02-10-2017), lizann (02-10-2017), tammyy2j (03-10-2017)

----------


## kaz21

I just hope it doesn't lead to Jay leaving also.

----------

lizann (02-10-2017), Rear window (03-10-2017), Ruffed_lemur (03-10-2017), tammyy2j (03-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

i have got used to harry as ben and enjoy his scenes with roomies jay abi and donna

----------

tammyy2j (03-10-2017)

----------


## Rear window

I hope he leaves happily.

----------


## Perdita

> I hope he leaves happily.


Leaves happily???    :Readtherules:  :Cartman:  :Nono:

----------


## lizann

think he kills or seriously hurts willy brown and does a runner

----------

Rear window (12-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders may have just given us another big clue to Ben Mitchell's exit storyline, by revealing that he's secretly seized the loot from Aidan Maguire's heist.

Ben's dad Phil was distraught last week when he was left with nothing after teaming up with Aidan, Mick, Vincent, Billy and Keanu for a van robbery.

Billy accidentally lost all of the stolen goods and money after hiding them in a coffin at the funeral parlour, leading to much confusion over who'd got their grubby hands on it.

Monday night's visit to Albert Square (January 8) confirmed that the culprit was much closer to home than Phil ever expected, as Ben was seen looking smug at The Arches with a collection of expensive jewellery and thousands of pounds in cash.


Ben Mitchell has his guilt revealed in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

No wonder Ben was so willing to pay Abi's portion of the rent earlier on in the episodeâ¦

The big question now is whether Ben will get away with his sneaky act, or whether he's just brought a whole world of trouble to his own doorstep.

We know that Melanie Owen is returning to the Square imminently and is following instructions from Aidan's ex-wife Ciara, who had her money and valuables stolen in the robbery.

With all of the main players from the heist currently in hiding, could Mel end up seeking answers from Ben instead? EastEnders' New Year trailer, which showed Ben receiving a mystery visitor at the garage, certainly hinted as much!


Whatever happens, Harry Reid has already filmed his final scenes for EastEnders, which means Ben will be leaving soon.

Speaking about his exit scenes in November, Harry teased: "In terms of [Ben's] mindset, it's quite a sudden thing. I'm not gonna say anything, mainly because I want the fans to be excited and question what's going to happen.

"It is exciting. Ben's life is exciting and it won't let you down, I promise you that."


Digital Spy

----------

Rear window (09-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

will ben make his ferry now mel is on to him for the stolen loot

----------


## tammyy2j

I did not like his exit, no goodbye to Abi and Jay or not even asking Jay to go with him, they are "brothers"

----------

kaz21 (16-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Harry Reid has hinted that we may not have seen the last of his character Ben Mitchell.

Ben bowed out of the show earlier this month, whilst attempting to do a runner with the stolen loot from the New Year heist.

Although he later learned that most of the money had been mysteriously swapped with a pile of Walford Gazette newspapers, Ben's disappearance has still left Phil gravely concerned.

Recent scenes have seen Phil team up with Mel Owen in a bid to protect Ben from dangerous villain Aidan Maguire â who is determined to get to the bottom of the missing money mystery.

But despite the fact that Ben is seemingly starting a new life away from the dramas of Walford, Harry has teased that his story might not be over just yet.

Speaking to the Daily Star, the actor said: "Ben loves his dad and will always speak to him if he beckons, and he has beckoned, so I imagine they will speak.

"I think that ultimately they'll sort it out between them and will hopefully have a very nice Christmas 2018."

Harry then joked: "If I do pop up in an episode, I'm speaking to my agent to sort out the money."

Before adding: " I think I have given away too much."

Fans will have to wait and see whether Ben will be back in a future episode â but with the money mystery still ongoing, it seems anything is possible right now.


Digital Spy

----------


## mysangry

BEn is like a Boomarang, keeps bouncing back!

----------


## Perdita

Might be back sooner than you think

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...love-interest/

----------


## tammyy2j

Max Bowden to play Ben

----------


## lizann

not a nice ben especially to lexi and lola, whats his game, take everything from phil

----------

kaz21 (04-04-2019), tammyy2j (05-04-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

This Ben and Jay do not seem close

----------

kaz21 (06-04-2019), lizann (18-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

ben looking like a sleaze eyeing after keanu and now callum halfway

----------


## parkerman

> ben looking like a sleaze eyeing after keanu and now callum halfway


I am trying, but I really can't take to this new manifestation of Ben. He seems so far removed from the old Ben that it is just like a new character being introduced.

----------

kaz21 (18-05-2019), lizann (18-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

will he be killed off, making many enemies

----------

kaz21 (18-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

whitney threatening to kill him

----------


## lizann

head injury, fully deaf, bleed on the brain, more to come?

----------


## tammyy2j

Is a wedding in the future for Ben and Callum

----------


## lizann

ben will be the victim of rape

----------


## lizann

drugs next for ben

----------


## lizann

he collapses from drugs

----------


## Dennis tanner

> he collapses from drugs


Kathy..." Oh Ben what have you done? You're still wonderful though"

Unfortunately it probably wont be fatal.

----------


## lizann

max is rumoured to be leaving

----------


## Dennis tanner

> max is rumoured to be leaving


This is where I get confused. We have not seen Max for many many months

----------


## lizann

> This is where I get confused. We have not seen Max for many many months


max who plays the current ben

----------


## Dennis tanner

> max who plays the current ben


The only Max in EE is tall, bald and ginger.

----------


## lizann

> The only Max in EE is tall, bald and ginger.


tall?

----------

